# Wikipedia und das "Wissen der Menschheit"



## RyzA (12. Januar 2021)

Hallo!


Ich habe gestern eine interessante Doku über Wikipedia im Ersten gesehen: Video: Das Wikipedia Versprechen
Dort wurde Wikipedia aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln betrachtet und auch kritisch unter die Lupe genommen.
Ein Kritiker im Video meinte das Wikipedia "Fast Food" wäre.
Wikipedia ist eine der Top 10 Websites im Netz und wird relativ häufig genutzt.
Auch ich möchte nicht mehr darauf verzichten und nutze die Seite schon seit vielen Jahren.
Noch nie war es einfacher an eine Vielzahl von Informationen zu kommen.
Kritiker werfen der Seite vor das jeder daran mitschreiben kann. Was aber auch positiv sein kann.

Wie war das früher? Früher hat man im Bertelsmann Lexikon oder im (teuren)Brockhaus nachgeschlagen. Oder sich Bücher aus der Bibliothek ausgeliehen. Da hat niemand hinterfragt ob die Informationen alle richtig sind. Da hat man das einfach so als "gesichertes" Wissen angenommen.

Auf Wikipedia muß alles was man schreibt belegbar sein durch Quellen. Ich habe selber auch schon an einigen Artikeln mitgewirkt. Und kleinere Ergänzungen durchgeführt.
Wenn dort Unsinn verzapft wird, dann wird das Recht schnell gelöscht. Das ist zumindest meine Beobachtung.
Bzw. es wird eigentlich ohne Quellennachweise oder wenn es offensichtlich falsch ist, gar nicht erst freigegeben.
Für mich ist Wikipedia eine Bereicherung für die Menschheit. Auch wenn dort (noch) nicht alles perfekt ist.
Kostenloser Zugang zu sämtlichen Informationen für jeden der Internet hat. Jederzeit. Wichtig oder unwichtig. Liegt im Auge des Betrachters - für jeden Geschmack ist was dabei. Noch nie haben soviele Menchen freien Zugang zu Bildung gehabt.

Bisher habe ich noch nicht für Wikipedia gespendet, aber will das auf jeden Fall dieses Jahr tun.

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## seahawk (12. Januar 2021)

Wikipedia ist schrecklich, denn es vertieft die digitale Kluft in der Gesellschaft und verfestigt die existierenden sozialen Klassenstrukturen. 





__





						Digitale Kluft | Digital Divide - commumo
					

Kurzdefinition: Die Kluft zwischen Menschen mit und ohne Möglichkeit, Informations- und Kommunikationstechnologien wie das →Internet zu nutzen (mangels technischem →Zugang, Wissen, passenden Angeboten). Beispiele: Unterschiede beim Zugang zu schnellen kostengünstigen...




					commumo.com
				




Die gesamte Digitalisierung triebt die soziale Schere nur immer weiter auseinander.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wikipedia ist schrecklich, denn es vertieft die digitale Kluft in der Gesellschaft und verfestigt die existierenden sozialen Klassenstrukturen.


Sorry, das sehe ich anders. Heutzutage hat nahezu jeder Haushalt Internet.
Und es können sogar viel mehr Menschen als früher an Wissen (unabhängig von Schulen) gelangen.


----------



## DOcean (12. Januar 2021)

Wikipedia ist für mich auch die Anlaufstelle für Wissen

Leider gibt es auch bei Wikipedia auch Schatten...
z.B. gibt es viele Berichte das "die Autoren" ihr Macht auch missbrauchen
z.B. schneit es schwer zu sein als einfacher kleiner Autor signifikant was beizutragen
z.B. scheint die Wiki hauptsächlich weiß und männlich zu sein

Trotzdem ist und bleibt es eine Top Seite! (bin selber Mitglied im Verein hinter Wikipedia)


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> z.B. schneit es schwer zu sein als einfacher kleiner Autor signifikant was beizutragen


Damit hatte ich bisher keine Probleme. Aber ich hatte auch nur kleinere Ergänzungen von Artikeln durchgeführt.


> z.B. scheint die Wiki hauptsächlich weiß und männlich zu sein


Das wurde in der Doku auch gesagt.
Ein Wikipedia-Admin meinte das es der "Spiegel der Gesellschaft" sei.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich würde auch für die Erhaltung der Seite spenden.


Das kannst du jedes Jahr so um die Adventszeit machen. Da wird ein Fenster eingeblendet wo man sieht wieviel von dem Geld was sie brauchen schon gespendet wurde. Da gibt es natürlich auch die Möglichkeit zu spenden.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2021)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das kannst du jedes Jahr so um die Adventszeit machen. Da wird ein Fenster eingeblendet wo man sieht wieviel von dem Geld was sie brauchen schon gespendet wurde. Da gibt es natürlich auch die Möglichkeit zu spenden.


Das weiß ich.   
Ich hatte nur bisher noch nicht gespendet. Aber dieses Jahr will ich das machen.


----------



## seahawk (12. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sorry, das sehe ich anders. Heutzutage hat nahezu jeder Haushalt Internet.
> Und es können sogar viel mehr Menschen als früher an Wissen (unabhängig von Schulen) gelangen.


White, western privilege. Auf der Welt haben viele Haushalte nicht einmal fließend Wasser, geschweige denn Internet.  Und mit Hartz IV zahlst Du auch nicht mal locker Breitband.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> White, western privilege. Auf der Welt haben viele Haushalte nicht einmal fließend Wasser, geschweige denn Internet.


Insgesamt haben aber deutlich mehr Menschen Internet als noch vor 10 oder 20 Jahren.
Gerade in Deutschland oder westlichen Ländern. Aber auch in Schwellenländern.



seahawk schrieb:


> Und mit Hartz IV zahlst Du auch nicht mal locker Breitband.


Um auf Wikipedia nachzulesen braucht man auch kein ultraschnelles Internet.
Das braucht man eher wenn man Netflix & Co streamen will.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Januar 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> Wikipedia ist für mich auch die Anlaufstelle für Wissen
> 
> Leider gibt es auch bei Wikipedia auch Schatten...
> z.B. gibt es viele Berichte das "die Autoren" ihr Macht auch missbrauchen
> ...


- weiß und männlich? Na und?! Wen interessiert das? Ist doch völlig egal. Wer solche Aussagen tätigt, ist in meinen Augen ein Rassist. Derart dämliche Formulierungen bauen und festigen Rassendenken erst.

Die Kritik dass es "fast Food" sei und die Autoren diese Plattform "formen" teile ich.
Im Startpost hat der TE gefragt wie das früher lief, etwas weiter wurde behauptet dass heute Gast jeder schnellen Zugang dazu hätte. Genau hier ist das Problem! Es ist wirklich toll dass man schnell an Infos kommt, ja. Es ist aber auch ein Problem. Wie schon erwähnt musste man früher mehr Aufwand treiben um sich dieses Wissen zu besorgen. Ja. Das hatte aber vorausgesetzt dass man länger als nur wenige Sekunden bereit war sich damit auseinander zu setzen und sich damit zu beschäftigen. Man hat Zeit investiert. Man hatte sich automatisch länger geistig damit befasst und in der Bibliothek beispielsweise auf der Suche nach DEM Buch noch andere entdeckt und Menschen getroffen die sich ebenfalls dafür interessieren. Es hat die soziale Kommunikation gefördert, es hat den geistigen Horizont erweitert und die eigene Denke geschult. Man hat auch klar abgewogen ob es einen die Zeit wert war und so sein Handeln viel genauer bestimmt und seinen Fokus trainiert. 
Heute geht das mir einem Klick und überall laufen neunmalkluge halbspasten rum die meinen irgendwelches Kurzzeitwissen zitieren zu wollen, ohne Hintergrundwissen und grundsätzlich Ahnung. Auch wurde verlernt dieses Wissen zu hinterfragen. Wer in deinem persönlichen Bekanntenkreis liest denn beispielsweise etwas dass er noch nicht kannte und stellt sich dann hin und sagt sich: "Ich glaube das jetzt erstmal nicht und fahre in die Stadt und verbringe den Tag mit Recherche und dann entscheide ich ob es sinnvoll war das zu lesen." ? Ich kenne kaum noch solche Menschen. Erst vor wenigen Tagen habe ich mit einem Ingenieur einer Firma gesprochen um ihm zu erklären was an deren Produktion nicht stimmt und dabei habe ich ihm versucht zu erläutern wie ich dazu komme. Etwas später steht er neben mir und zitiert aus Wikipedia um mir zu verdeutlichen warum er dieses Verfahren und diese Materialwahl getroffen hat. Ich gucke ihn an und frage warum seiner Meinung nach kaum ein anderer Mitbewerber sich dafür entscheidet, wenn doch diese Vorteile so stimmen würden. Er wusste es nicht. Warum? Weil er nicht genug Ahnung vom Material hatte um die Schattenseiten der Verarbeitung zu kennen und weil er keine Ahnung von den Menschen hatte die es verarbeiten müssen, also seinen Angestellten. Die kennen das Material nämlich auch nur vom Namen und wissen nicht was es anders macht als die Alternativen und demnach auch nicht wann was schief läuft. Dieser recht Junge Ingenieur hat sich selbst nicht genug mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt, denn er ist es gar nicht mehr gewohnt. Fast zu jeder Frage findet man eine schnelle und scheinbar sinnige Antwort. 

Gutefrage.net ist ein gutes Beispiel. Dort findet man Leute die einfache bis schwere Frage stellen und man findet ordentliche bis vollkommen bescheuerte und nicht korrekte Antworten. Der Fragesteller hinterfragt Die Antworten aber so gut wie nie. Schaut euch die Seite mal an. 

Wikipedia ist eine gute Idee, keine Frage. Es sorgt aber auch für leichtgläubige Deppen auf unseren Straßen. Wissen präsentiert bekommen und Wissen verarbeiten sind halt zwei unterschiedliche paar Schuhe.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Gutefrage.net ist ein gutes Beispiel. Dort findet man Leute die einfache bis schwere Frage stellen und man findet ordentliche bis vollkommen bescheuerte und nicht korrekte Antworten. Der Fragesteller hinterfragt Die Antworten aber so gut wie nie. Schaut euch die Seite mal an.
> 
> Wikipedia ist eine gute Idee, keine Frage. Es sorgt aber auch für leichtgläubige Deppen auf unseren Straßen. Wissen präsentiert bekommen und Wissen verarbeiten sind halt zwei unterschiedliche paar Schuhe.


Und wer gibt dir (als Nicht-Akademiker) die Gewissheit dass das Wissen aus Büchern, aus der Bibliothek zu 100% gesichert ist? Oder nicht zumindest überholt?

Ich habe mir früher, als ich noch kein Internet hatte, öfter mal populärwissenschaftliche Bücher aus der Bibliothek ausgeliehen. Über Astronomie, Philosophie, Psychologie und ein paar Biographien, u.a. über Albert Einstein.
Im nachhinein habe ich erst rausgefunden was da teilweise für ein Schwachsinn drin stand.

Studenten bekommen Hilfe an den Unis und Empfehlungen der Professoren oder anderen Studenten.
Aber als Nicht-Akademiker ist das schwerer Wissen zu hinterfragen und Unfug vom Wahren zu trennen.
Deswegen ist es gut das es Wikipedia gibt, mit seiner Selbstkontrolle, wo Personen aus allen Bildungsschichten drüber gucken können. Bzw es wird ja erst freigegeben wenn es belegbar ist. Das Wissen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das weiß ich.
> Ich hatte nur bisher noch nicht gespendet. Aber dieses Jahr will ich das machen.


Ok es las sich nämlich so das du gerne Spenden willst aber nicht weißt wie.


----------



## seahawk (12. Januar 2021)

Gerade geschichtliche Artikel sind viel zu sehr aus Sicht des weißen Europäers geschrieben: 









						Europäische Kolonisierung Amerikas – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Hier fehlt die Sicht der Opfer fast vollständig und die Schuld der Weißen ist bei weitem nicht massiv genug dargestellt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Kritiker im Video meinte das Wikipedia "Fast Food" wäre.


Da hat er Recht.
Wikipedia hat überwiegend nur oberflächliches Wissen und deckt auch nur das halbwegs gut ab was häufig nachgefragt wird (manche Themen bieten Ausnahmen, beispielsweise viele Dinge der Mathematik sind sehr tief und exakt beschrieben).
Aber das ist auch das Ziel. Schbelle Standardinfos. Wiki ist explizit KEINE Datenbank menschlichen Wissens u d jeder der Wiki ernsthaft als Quelle in wissenschaftlichen arbeiten verwendet wird zu Recht vom Rest der wissenschaftlichen Welt verbal erschossen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ich finde die Wikipedia-Selbstkontrolle funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut


Nö. Ich kann mich erinnern dass ein Prof von mir mal versucht hat die gröbsten Fehler seines Fachgebietes auf Wiki zu korrigieren (ja, mit Quellen) was aber von den Moderatoren dort sofort wieder rückgängig gemacht wurde weil ihnen die Quellen nicht gefielen (es waren halt Bücher die man hätte lesen müssen und keine Hyperlinks... viel zu viel Arbeit...).
Selbst wenn ich versuche die Einwohnerzahlmeines Wohnortes zu aktualisieren mit Quelle offizielles Nachrichtenblatt/Bürgeramt wird das als nicht prüfbare Quelle zurückgewiesen und die falsche info stehen lassen statt mir zu glauben oder halt aufm Amt kurz anzurufen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wie war das früher? Früher hat man in Bertelsmann Lexikon oder Brockhaus nachgeschlagen. Oder sich Bücher aus der Bibliothek ausgeliehen. Da hat niemand hinterfragt ob die Informationen alle richtig sind. Da hat man das einfach so als "gesichertes" Wissen angenommen.


Jeder ernsthafte Wissenschaftler sucht möglichst viele Quellen und beurteilt diese nach Qualität. Das ist heute so (Wiki ist ne derart schechte Quelle dass es verpönt ist) und war früher erst Recht so.


Wiki ist ne Super Sache wenn man unwichtige oder oberflächliche Daten wissen will, etwa das Geburtsdatum seines Lieblingsschauspielers, wie viel PS Auto xy hat(te) oder wie nochmal die binomischen Formeln gingen und welches Atomgewicht Eisen hat. Aber wenn man sich wirklich bilden möchte (was mehr ist als Fakten sammeln) oder gar Detailwissen in einem Bereich sucht dann ist Wiki (und oft auch die Standardsuche bei google) grundsätzlich völlig überfordert selbst bei gerade aktuellen Themen.

Beispiel: Wie lange dauert es nach der ersten Coronaimpfung, bis der Geimpfte sich weniger wahrscheinlich infiziert?
Ein Thema das in allen Medien rauf und runter läuft seit Monaten, eine Frage die nun wirklich nicht kompliziert ist und weder google noch wiki noch die presse noch offizielle Stellen geben eine Antwort. Probierts aus... es ist zu finden (mittlerweile sogar wenn auch gut versteckt auf Wikipedia und in vereinzelten Presseberichten) aber man muss schon etwas Geduld (oder Glück) haben wenn man Infos sucht die halt nicht jeder Hinz und Kunz sucht.
Dabei ist das im Fachbereich eine absolute Grundlageninformation (es sind 12 Tage). Wer solches "Detail" Wissen sucht (eigentlich ist das von detail noch meilenweit weg!) findet es aber nur auf dem klassischen Wege, beispielsweise durch lesen der Biontechstudie des Impfstoffes (die man auch nicht so einfach findet es sei denn man kennt Portale wie Google scholar).

Das Wissen das Wiki und Google anbieten macht einen immensen Eindruck einfach weil die Menge so enorm ist. Das täuscht aber leider schnell darüber hinweg dass Qualität und Tiefe des Angebotes oft sehr sehr dürftig sind.


----------



## seahawk (12. Januar 2021)

Wer Wiki im wissenschaftlichen oder beruflichen Umfeld nutzt, ist falsch in seinem Job.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wiki ist explizit KEINE Datenbank menschlichen Wissens u d jeder der Wiki ernsthaft als Quelle in wissenschaftlichen arbeiten verwendet wird zu Recht vom Rest der wissenschaftlichen Welt verbal erschossen.


Naja, wer zitiert schon Wikipedia für wissenschaftliche Arbeiten wenn man Uni-Büchereien und Datenbanken hat.  

Aber nenne mir doch mal eine Enzyklopädie für den Laien welche besser ist? Und dann noch online.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nö. Ich kann mich erinnern dass ein Prof von mir mal versucht hat die gröbsten Fehler seines Fachgebietes auf Wiki zu korrigieren (ja, mit Quellen) was aber von den Moderatoren dort sofort wieder rückgängig gemacht wurde weil ihnen die Quellen nicht gefielen (es waren halt Bücher die man hätte lesen müssen und keine Hyperlinks... viel zu viel Arbeit...).
> Selbst wenn ich versuche die Einwohnerzahlmeines Wohnortes zu aktualisieren mit Quelle offizielles Nachrichtenblatt/Bürgeramt wird das als nicht prüfbare Quelle zurückgewiesen und die falsche info stehen lassen statt mir zu glauben oder halt aufm Amt kurz anzurufen.


Wie gesagt hatte ich schon mehrere Artikel ergänzt (u.a.  meine  Heimstadt betrf.) und die Infos wurden übernommen.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Jeder ernsthafte Wissenschaftler sucht möglichst viele Quellen und beurteilt diese nach Qualität. Das ist heute so (Wiki ist ne derart schechte Quelle dass es verpönt ist) und war früher erst Recht so.


Nur wie kann er beurteilen welche Quelle nicht gesichert ist? Indem z.B. 9 von 10 Quellen etwas anderes schreiben?

Ich versuche mich auch aus  mehreren Quellen zu informieren und verlasse mich nicht nur auf Wikipedia. Soweit mir das möglich ist. Es geht auch wie gesagt um Wissen und Verfügbarkeit dessen für Laien (98% aller Menschen sind keine Wissenschaftler). Und nicht darum das es eine Grundlage für wissenschaftliche Arbeiten sein soll.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wiki ist ne Super Sache wenn man unwichtige oder oberflächliche Daten wissen will, etwa das Geburtsdatum seines Lieblingsschauspielers, wie viel PS Auto xy hat(te) oder wie nochmal die binomischen Formeln gingen und welches Atomgewicht Eisen hat. Aber wenn man sich wirklich bilden möchte (was mehr ist als Fakten sammeln) oder gar Detailwissen in einem Bereich sucht dann ist Wiki (und oft auch die Standardsuche bei google) grundsätzlich völlig überfordert selbst bei gerade aktuellen Themen.


Naja, was unwichtig ist und was nicht liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
Ich habe bis jetzt jedenfalls, bei Diskussionen zu unterschiedlichsten Themengebieten, gerne Wikipedia zitiert und noch nicht einmal hat jemand geschrieben, dass es falsch wäre oder nicht stimmt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Januar 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer Wiki im wissenschaftlichen oder beruflichen Umfeld nutzt, ist falsch in seinem Job.


Es gibt da auch technische Artikel, wo der ganze Gesellschaftsblödsinn nicht zählt, da zählen Fakten, völlig egal, wer die dort verfasst.


----------



## seahawk (12. Januar 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es gibt da auch technische Artikel, wo der ganze Gesellschaftsblödsinn nicht zählt, da zählen Fakten, völlig egal, wer die dort verfasst.


Trotzdem ist das keine Grundlage damit zu arbeiten. Ich kann mir da evtl. eine erste Idee über ein Thema holen, als Entscheidungsgrundlage taugt Wikipedia aber nur sehr bedingt. Denn die Ersteller der Artikel sieben eben die Information und Fakten, die für sie irrelevant waren, können für mich relevant sein. Es ist guter erster Anlaufpunkt für die eigene Recherche.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Januar 2021)

So wie es jeder andere Autor auch macht. 
Man kann über ein Thema nicht allumfassend schreiben, weil man wahrscheinlich gar nicht alle Informationen darüber hat, die es darüber irgendwo in der Welt gibt.


----------



## seahawk (12. Januar 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> So wie es jeder andere Autor auch macht.
> Man kann über ein Thema nicht allumfassend schreiben, weil man wahrscheinlich gar nicht alle Informationen darüber hat, die es darüber irgendwo in der Welt gibt.


Natürlich deswegen arbeitet man ja auch nicht mit einer Quelle, wann immer möglich.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur wie kann er beurteilen welche Quelle nicht gesichert ist? Indem z.B. 9 von 10 Quellen etwas anderes schreiben?


Im Idealfall Ahnung! Da sind wir ja bei dem von mir angesprochenen. Man muss sich mit der Materie beschäftigen. Wenn ich keine Ahnung von Mathematik habe und hole mir zehn Meinungen, bin ich eventuell kaum schlauer als vorher. Habe ich aber einen gewissen Sachverstand, kann ich manche Quellen und Theorien selbst als unwahrscheinlich oder falsch werten und die Auswahl deutlich einschränken. 

Genau darauf bezog ich mich ja. Viele schauen heute im Netz nach einer Antwort und nehmen diese dann als fix hin. Sie hinterfragen das Wissen nicht und diejenigen welche es ihnen liefern.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Im Idealfall Ahnung! Da sind wir ja bei dem von mir angesprochenen. Man muss sich mit der Materie beschäftigen. Wenn ich keine Ahnung von Mathematik habe und hole mir zehn Meinungen, bin ich eventuell kaum schlauer als vorher. Habe ich aber einen gewissen Sachverstand, kann ich manche Quellen und Theorien selbst als unwahrscheinlich oder falsch werten und die Auswahl deutlich einschränken.


Das ist klar. Das funktioniert aber nur bei vorhandenen Wissen und nicht bei neuem Wissen was man erwirbt. Da muß man sich ja auf irgendetwas verlassen können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> wie kann er beurteilen welche Quelle nicht gesichert ist? Indem z.B. 9 von 10 Quellen etwas anderes schreiben?


Das ist das was echte Bildung ermöglicht. Wenn du zunehmend von einem Spezialthema tieferes Verständnis erwirbst wird es oft automatisch ersichtlich welche Quellen belastbar sind und welche nicht. Manchmal erst nach längerer Zeit und eben nach viel lesen und nachdenken (und Zusammenhänge verstehen). 

Quellenarbeit ist nicht umsonst etwas was man lernen und üben muss und sehr viele Dinge werden nunmal erst klar wenn man sich lange zeit intensiv mit einem Thema beschäftigt. Dann fallen schlechte Quellen auch sofort auf. 

Beispiel: Ab und zu gibts Dokumentationen über meinen Arbeitgeber und dessen Branche (Stahlerzeugung und Weiterverarbeitung) selten sogar über eines meiner Spezialgebiete (Prüftechnik). Da bemerkt man sehr schnell ob die Quelle gut recherchiert ist (beispielsweise wenn Joachim Bublath über den Hochofenprozess referiert) oder ob es inhaltlich falscher Mainstreambullshit ist (wenn Galileo mal wieder Messerschärfe in Grad Rockwell misst). 

All das erfordert eben Übung und am Ende auch eine gewisse Erfahrung. Ein einfaches "Quelle X ist gut/schlecht wegen Y" gibts meist nicht.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Beispiel: Ab und zu gibts Dokumentationen über meinen Arbeitgeber und dessen Branche (Stahlerzeugung und Weiterverarbeitung) selten sogar über eines meiner Spezialgebiete (Prüftechnik). Da bemerkt man sehr schnell ob die Quelle gut recherchiert ist (beispielsweise wenn Joachim Bublath über den Hochofenprozess referiert) oder ob es inhaltlich falscher Mainstreambullshit ist (wenn Galileo mal wieder Messerschärfe in Grad Rockwell misst).


Und Wikipedia ist irgendwo dazwischen denke ich. Was die Qualität angeht. 
Wie gesagt soll das ja auch eine Enzyklopädie für jedermann sein.
Also eher Populärwissenschaft als  Wissenschaft. Wobei manche Artikel  ans "Eingemachte" gehen, wie du ja selber auch erkannt hast. Da werden mathematische Formeln verwendet, welche ich noch nie in meinem Leben gesehen habe.


----------



## pizzazz (12. Januar 2021)

- Die ursprüngliche Idee hinter Wikipedia (jeder kann Artikel schreiben) war gut, hatte aber ganz offensichtlich den unüberwindlichen Nachteil inne, dass man sich einigen musste, was wahr/richtig/wichtig ist.  Hier traf man immermal auf Spinner, so ist das Leben.
- Die Einführung der ähm, wie heissen die eigentlich, ?Rezensenten?, ?Master-Autoren?, ?Paten?, also derjenigen, die Gewalt über einzelne Artikel haben (um die Aufgabe wahrzunehmen, die Spinner zu stoppen), hat zu einer Zweiklassengesellschaft bei Wikipedia geführt: nicht selten trifft man nun die Spinner von vorher in eben diesen höhergestellten Positionen wieder.

Ich habe früher recht gerne und häufig Artikel auf Wikipedia überwiegend zu Themen meines beruflichen Fachwissens geschrieben und ergänzt, aber leider ist das nicht mehr in sinnvoller Art und Weise möglich.

Wikipedia ist ein Spiel für machthungrige Kleingeister geworden, die sich daran ergötzen, nichtpriviligierte Autoren zu trollen. Bei einigen mag eine systematische Absicht, nämlich die Manipulation großer Bevölkerungsteile durch einseitige/gefärbte Darstellungen in Artikeln, dahinterstehen - hierzu gibt es bereits Untersuchungen.
Die Mehrzahl scheint dort lediglich eine kleine Machtnische für sich gefunden zu haben, um ihr Ego im Alltag ein wenig aufzuwerten - es kann halt nicht jeder Pastor werden.

Zwei Beispiele:

A) Ein Artikel zu meinem beruflichem Fachgebiet beinhaltete eine Tabelle, in der Körper(3D) und Silhouetten(2D) und deren nach einer bestimmten Theorie berechnete Werte aufgeführt waren. Die Überschrift der Tabelle sprach aber nur von Körpern (3D). Auch die Einheiten der Werte (pauschal in der Spalte oben stehend) können ja für 2D und 3D nicht dieselben sein. Es war naheliegend, dass die Tabelle zuerst von einem Autor mit Elementen aus der einen Gruppe erstellt worden war und später von anderen Autoren fälschlich mit Elementen der anderen Gruppe ergänzt worden war.
Kurz nachdem ich den Abschnitt in 2 Tabellen mit den jeweils korrekten Überschriften und Einheiten umgestellt hatte (eine für 2D und eine für 3D) wurde dies vom Paten des Artikels wieder rückgängig gemacht. In der Diskussionsebene bat ich um Erklärung. Der Pate meinte, zuerst solle ich ihm erklären, was vorher falsch gewesen sein soll. Ich tat das, durchaus ausführlich und geduldig, wie ich auch meinen Studenten etwas erkläre, auch wenn ich mich wunderte, wieso man heutzutage irgendjemandem den Unterschied zwischen 2D und 3D erklären müsste und wieso er als Pate dieses Artikels so wenig Fachwissen zum Inhalt selbst besaß. Selbst nach mehreren unterschiedlichen Erklärungsansätzen, sah sich der Pate nicht in der Lage, diesen Unterschied anzuerkennen und forderte eine Literaturquelle als Beweis, ohne die er sowieso nicht bereit sei, sich inhaltlich mit meinem Änderungsvorschlag auseinanderzusetzen - wtf

B) Ein Artikel (ebenfalls zu meinem beruflichem Fachgebiet) nutzte fachliche Bezeichnungen in haarstäubender Weise falsch und durcheinander. Es wurden z.B. Bezeichnungen aus Größeneinteilungen und Bezeichnungen aus Funktionseinteilungen wild in einen Topf geworfen. Da sich diese Fehler quer duch den ganzen (noch recht neuen) Artikel durch zogen, machte ich erst gar nicht den Versuch, alles zu korrigieren, sondern stellte das Problem auf der Diskussionsebene dar inkl. der wissenschaftlichen Definitionen aller vorkommenden Begriffe. Die Reaktion des Artikel-Paten war bemerkenswert, in jeder Hinsicht. Er ging erst garnicht inhaltlich auf meine Aussagen ein, sondern warf mir sofort vor, ein industriell-politisch motivierter Schreiber zu sein. Wie er darauf kam und was er damit überhaupt meinte, wird wohl für immer sein Geheimnis bleiben. Seine Antwort auf meinen Rat, vielleicht mal ein paar wissenschaftliche Veröffentlichungen zu diesem Thema zu lesen, bevor man das Amt des Artikel-Paten dazu übernimmt war bezeichnend: Er habe ALLES zu diesem Thema gelesen.

Ich warne in jedem Semester meine Studenten aufs Neue, Wikipedia wenn überhaupt dann nur als erste Anlaufstelle zu nutzen. Ich erlaube mir, diese Warnung mit der Erklärung zu festigen, dass bei mir jede Heranziehung von Wikipedia als Quelle zu einem Abzug in der Bewertung führt.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei manche Artikel  ans "Eingemachte" gehen, wie du ja selber auch erkannt hast. Da werden mathematische Formeln verwendet, welche ich noch nie in meinem Leben gesehen habe.


Jetzt hast du selbst ein klasse Beispiel gebracht, toll! Du hast die Formeln noch nie gesehen, schreibst du. Demnach könnte es sein, dass du sie eventuell nicht ganz nachvollziehen / verstehen und überprüfen kannst. Wenn jetzt in dem Artikel nicht erklärt ist warum gerade so gerechnet wurde, ist das Ergebnis dieser Rechnung für dich quasi nicht als richtig einzustufen. Es könnte ebenso völlig falsch sein, oder nur ein wenig, oder alles mögliche. 

Deshalb sollte das dort erlangte "Wissen" erstmal nur als Annahme, oder Meinung, Denkanstoß angesehen werden.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2021)

@Cleriker : Richtig. Ich kann solche Formeln nicht auf ihre Richtigkeit beurteilen. Aber das heisst ja nicht das sie deswegen falsch sind. Wären sie falsch, wären sie wahrscheinlich nicht mehr dort drin. Es gibt ja zum Glück andere Menschen die das besser beurteilen können.

Und nochmal allgemein wegen der Kritik an der Tiefe der Artikel: wie ich schon mehrmals schrieb will Wikipedia ja möglichst viele Menschen ansprechen. Deswegen sind viele Artikel eher populärwissenschaftlich geschrieben und nicht reine Fachartikel. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund weil sie so allgemein-verständlicher sind.
Journalistensprache wird auch bewußt allgemein-verständlich formuliert, weil man so logischer Weise mehr Menschen erreichen kann.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Januar 2021)

Ich halte die Kritik an Wikipedia überwiegend für überzogen und oft künstlich konstruiert, schon alleine dadurch das keiner eine alternative herausbringen will zeigt doch eines deutlich, A das sie auf dem richtigen Weg sind und B die Mehrheit damit zufrieden ist. Ich glaube auch das ein Beweggrund der Kritik ist, dass Informationen bereitgestellt wird die ihnen nicht gefallen, vor allem aus der Fanatischen Ecke. Wenn ich alleine an diese Querdenker denke, da gibt es doch viele die alles glauben, aber Fakten ignorieren, die sind ein Nährboden für Kritiker. Es ist leider oft viel zu leicht andere zu täuschen, wenn man spezifisches nicht ändern kann, greift man das ganze an um es zu diskreditieren.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2021)

Wiki ist eine sehr gute Enzyklopädie die im naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich auch früher ein paar Mal im Faktencheck gegen die kostenpflichtigen Enzyklopädien vorne gelegen hat. (Die Vergleiche sind aber auch schon wieder 10 Jahre her)
Auch einen Brockhaus hat man nie gekauft um ihn auswendig zu lernen oder dadurch Spezialist in einem bestimmten Fachbereich zu werden. Hilft aber um einen kurzen Eindruck von einem Thema zu bekommen. Ich wollte z.B. heute mal kurz sehen wie das JSON Format aussieht. Wiki auf->kurz überflogen->fertig. Natürlich kann ich mir die ganze Doku reinziehen wenn es dann wirklich zum Einsatz kommt bzw. überhaupt eine ausführliche Bewertung gefordert ist, aber um grob zu wissen worüber der Kollege gerade geredet hat reichte es in dem Moment vollkommen.
Dass man eine Enzyklopädie nicht fragen sollte wer der bessere Präsident, Fußballspieler, whether ist versteht sich eigentlich von selbst.

Am Ende ist es so wie mit allem: Jedes Werkzeug ist nur so gut/schlau wie sein Benutzer.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2021)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Ich halte die Kritik an Wikipedia überwiegend für überzogen und oft künstlich konstruiert, schon alleine dadurch das keiner eine alternative herausbringen will zeigt doch eines deutlich, A das sie auf dem richtigen Weg sind und B die Mehrheit damit zufrieden ist.


So sehe ich das auch. Es gibt keine brauchbare Alternative in der Größenordnung.
Nur ein paar kleinere spezielle (Fan) Wikis.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Januar 2021)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> das sie auf dem richtigen Weg sind und B die Mehrheit damit zufrieden ist


Ich hoffe du willst damit nicht sagen dass die Zufriedenheit der Masse irgendein Qualitätsmerkmal ist. Wenns danach ginge ist die beste Informationsquelle des Landes die BILD. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Am Ende ist es so wie mit allem: Jedes Werkzeug ist nur so gut/schlau wie sein Benutzer.


Genau das triffts wirklich auf den Punkt.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du willst damit nicht sagen dass die Zufriedenheit der Masse irgendein Qualitätsmerkmal ist. Wenns danach ginge ist die beste Informationsquelle des Landes die BILD.


Bild-Niveau ist das ja nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das hatte aber vorausgesetzt dass man länger als nur wenige Sekunden bereit war sich damit auseinander zu setzen und sich damit zu beschäftigen.


Wikipedia ist kein Ersatz für Fachbücher sondern für den Brockhaus. Was hattest du da? Längere Suchzeit, kürzere Texte. Aha schön.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe mir früher, als ich noch kein Internet hatte, öfter mal populärwissenschaftliche Bücher aus der Bibliothek ausgeliehen. Über Astronomie, Philosophie, Psychologie und ein paar Biographien, u.a. über Albert Einstein.
> Im nachhinein habe ich erst rausgefunden was da teilweise für ein Schwachsinn drin stand.


Kenne ich mit Filmen, als 10 Jähriger wusste man zwar schon dies und das über Quellen, aber naja Dokumentationen
die man im Saturn in der DVD Abteilung kaufen konnten waren für mich glaubwürdig, weil seriöser Händler im Gegensatz zu denen die auf dem Marktplatz rumstanden und dir was andrehen wollten  (Scientology, damals viel öfter gesehen)


seahawk schrieb:


> Gerade geschichtliche Artikel sind viel zu sehr aus Sicht des weißen Europäers geschrieben:


Warum wohl wenn man die Wikipedia Seite in der Sprache des europäischen weißen Mannes aufruft?
Als würdest du in der FAZ TAZ Artikel erwarten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2021)

Bezüglich Fehlern kann ich bestätigen: Da tut sich Wikipedia schwer mit der Korrektur. Habe auch schon 1-2 mal selbst welche eingebracht, waren keine 24 h später wieder verschwunden. Wie alle sozialen Konstrukte lebt Wikipedia vom Engangement einzelner und wenn in einem bestimmten Themenkreis einzelne Ansichten unter den Aktiven überwiegen, merkt man das auch den Artikeln an. Allerdings waren davor auch professionelle Informationsquellen nicht vollkommen gefeit, vieles von dem einseitigen Kram auf Wikipedia ist ja sogar aus eben diesen abgeschrieben. Am auffälligsten ist das meist wenn man in der englischsprachigen Wikipedia Artikel zu US- und UdSSR-Raumfart- und -Militärtechnik vergleicht. Aber auch bei anderen Themen mit starker politischer Meinungsbildung wie Klimawandel, weniger als 10 Jahre zurückliegenden Ereignissen und Rechtsordnungen muss man sich darüber im klaren sein, dass Wikipedia nur ein bequemer Einstieg, aber keineswegs eine objektivere Quelle als etwas x-beliebig anderes ist. Wenn es sowas wie EINE Wahrheit zu einem Thema überhaupt gibt, findet man auf Wiki aber meist die Verweise auf Primärquellen oder Stichworte, um sie relativ schnell zu finden. Umgekehrt ist es bei allem, was sich logisch verknüpfen lässt, oft leicht Fehler oder stark einseitige Darstellungen zu erkennen. Wie bei jeder anderen Quelle auch muss man bei Wikipedia halt mitdenken.




seahawk schrieb:


> White, western privilege. Auf der Welt haben viele Haushalte nicht einmal fließend Wasser, geschweige denn Internet.  Und mit Hartz IV zahlst Du auch nicht mal locker Breitband.



Wenn du mit Breitband "irgend ein DSL oder Kabel" meinst, ist das mit die günstige Variante, überhaupt einen Festnetzanschluss zu haben und die Bandbreitenanforderungen von Wikipedia sind vorbildlich niedrig. Da kommen selbst Mobile-Flats mit kleinem Datenvolumen mit klar. Natürlich gibt es immer Leute, die einfach gar keinen Online-Zugang haben – in Deutschland zwar fast immer selbst verschuldet (wenn auch teilweise durch eine längere Kette an deren Anfang kein Bewusstsein für die Konsequenzen stand) bzw. wegen nicht-wollens, aber international sicherlich häufiger. Nur:
Wer von diesen Internet-losen hat denn stattdessen ein mehrbändiges Lexikon? Oder einen Bibliotheksausweis? Oder überhaupt eine Bücherei in der Nähe, wo er in ein gedrucktes Lexikon schauen konnte? Eben. Der Wissenszugang über Wikipedia ist nicht komplett egalitär, aber er ist ein riesiger Fortschritt gegenüber Brockhaus & Co, die nur für eine deutlich kleinere Elite erschwinglich waren. (Sowohl privat als auch öffentlich: Eine Bücherei in einem Entwicklungsland kann in der Regel eher einen Internetzugang als eine Komplettausgabe der Britannica anschaffen.)




Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Kritik dass es "fast Food" sei und die Autoren diese Plattform "formen" teile ich.
> Im Startpost hat der TE gefragt wie das früher lief, etwas weiter wurde behauptet dass heute Gast jeder schnellen Zugang dazu hätte. Genau hier ist das Problem! Es ist wirklich toll dass man schnell an Infos kommt, ja. Es ist aber auch ein Problem. Wie schon erwähnt musste man früher mehr Aufwand treiben um sich dieses Wissen zu besorgen. Ja. Das hatte aber vorausgesetzt dass man länger als nur wenige Sekunden bereit war sich damit auseinander zu setzen und sich damit zu beschäftigen. Man hat Zeit investiert. Man hatte sich automatisch länger geistig damit befasst und in der Bibliothek beispielsweise auf der Suche nach DEM Buch noch andere entdeckt und Menschen getroffen die sich ebenfalls dafür interessieren. Es hat die soziale Kommunikation gefördert, es hat den geistigen Horizont erweitert und die eigene Denke geschult. Man hat auch klar abgewogen ob es einen die Zeit wert war und so sein Handeln viel genauer bestimmt und seinen Fokus trainiert.



Während ich bei der Qualität vieler Wikipedia-Artikel durchaus den Vergleich mit Fast Food angemessen finde, kann ich dein Lob nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen. Bibliotheken sind für soziale Kontakte denkbar ungeeignet (die sind sogar ausdrücklich nicht erwünscht), während umgekehrt dank Wikipedia deutlich substantieller mögliche Online-Diskussionen heute für viele Leute mehr soziale Kontakte initiieren als alles andere zusammen genommen. Und was die Quervernetzung von Wissen angeht, nach dem man ursprünglich gar nicht gesucht hat, liegt Wikipedia so meilenweit uneinholbar in Führung, dass "in Wikipedia gefangen" ein feststehender Ausdruck geworden ist. Bleibt noch die Aussage, dass man früher sehr genau abgewogen hat, ob man wegen einer Wissenslücke überhaupt recherchiert hat. Das stimmt. Aber das ist ja wohl das genaue Gegenteil von Horizonterweiterung: Wo man früher aus Faulheit dumm blieb (was viele aber nicht davon abgehalten hat, ihr Nichtwissen weiterzugeben!), guckt man heute wesentlich eher mal nach.




seahawk schrieb:


> Gerade geschichtliche Artikel sind viel zu sehr aus Sicht des weißen Europäers geschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abgesehen davon dass der Artikel insgesamt schlecht ist und auch als solcher geflaggt wurde, ist es ein Artikel über die Kolonisierung Amerikas. Also über einen Prozess, der zu 95 Prozent von weißen Europäern betrieben wurde. Worüber soll man da also sonst schreiben? Es ist weder ein Artikel über die Folgen noch über das davor noch über die Opfer, sondern ausdrücklich über die Tat. Da sind zwei komplette Absätze zu den Untaten sowie zahlreiche weitere einzelne Sätze ein angemessener Blick über den Tellerrand. Was fehlt sind die Links zu den weiterführenden Artikeln, die diese Aspekte weiter ausbauen - ist halt, wie gesagt, ein schlechter Artikel. Auch in der Hinsicht. Aber unausgewogen finde ich ihn nur bezüglich der beinahe-Gleichsetzung des "Amerikas" im Titel mit "Gebiet der (späteren) USA".


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur: Wer von diesen Internet-losen hat denn stattdessen ein mehrbändiges Lexikon? Oder einen Bibliotheksausweis? Oder überhaupt eine Bücherei in der Nähe, wo er in ein gedrucktes Lexikon schauen konnte? Eben. Der Wissenszugang über Wikipedia ist nicht komplett egalitär, aber er ist ein riesiger Fortschritt gegenüber Brockhaus & Co, die nur für eine deutlich kleinere Elite erschwinglich waren. (Sowohl privat als auch öffentlich: Eine Bücherei in einem Entwicklungsland kann in der Regel eher einen Internetzugang als eine Komplettausgabe der Britannica anschaffen.)


Eben ! Viel mehr Menschen haben dadurch  kostenlosen Zugang (ausser den Internet-Kosten) zu Wissen. Jederzeit.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eben ! Viel mehr Menschen haben dadurch  kostenlosen Zugang (ausser den Internet-Kosten) zu Wissen. Jederzeit.


Und können auch jederzeit andere Quellen befragen.
Auch wenn es darin Fehler gibt, es ist besser als es nicht zu haben.


----------



## Albatros1 (12. Januar 2021)

Es kommt stark darauf an wie man eine Sammlung wie WIKI benutzt.
Das Denken wird einem nicht abgenommen. Und natürlich sollte man wie bei allen Seiten im Netz kritisch herangehen.
Die schnelle Information ist ein großer Fortschritt besonders für diejenigen, die nie ein Lexikon im Haushalt hatten. Hier ist die Hemmschwelle oder Faulheit nun weniger hinderlich.
Und die, die ausführliche Recherchen betreiben haben mehr Informationen, meist auch ausführlicher zur Verfügung.
Damit möchte ich den Brockhaus und andere nicht abwerten, ich habe einiges davon und schaue immer noch ab und zu hinein. Die Qualität war sehr gut.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2021)

Und wer Wiki benutzt ist nahezu immer besser dran als wenn er auf irgendeine VT Seite gerät.


----------



## Xzellenz (12. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und wer Wiki benutzt ist nahezu immer besser dran als wenn er auf irgendeine VT Seite gerät.


Sowohl Wikipedia als auch die sogenannten "Qualitätsmedien" sind schon häufig beim Lügen erwischt und dieser Lügen überführt worden. Alternative Medien machen Fehler und manche nutzen dies auch aus, aber reflexartig alles als Verschwörungstheorie-Seiten zu bezeichnen, zeigt mir nur das du nur über sehr wenig Medienkompetenz verfügst. Wer Medien allgemein blind vertraut dem ist sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2021)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Sowohl Wikipedia als auch die sogenannten "Qualitätsmedien" sind schon häufig beim Lügen erwischt und dieser Lügen überführt worden.


Aber nichtmal in der Bild behaupten sie, dass Mikrochips geimpft werden.


Xzellenz schrieb:


> zeigt mir nur das du nur über sehr wenig Medienkompetenz verfügst.


Sind wir heute schnell mit Vorverurteilungen? Darf ich dann über deine soziale Kompetenz anfangen wie du hier direkt andere User angehst?


----------



## Xzellenz (12. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sind wir heute schnell mit Vorverurteilungen? Darf ich dann über deine soziale Kompetenz anfangen wie du hier direkt andere User angehst?


Das interpretiere ich aus deiner Aussage. Immer und überall alles was nicht mainstreamkonform als VT abzustempeln ist einfach nur lächerlich. Mit meiner sozialen Kompetenz hat das nichts zu tun, eher mit deiner. Dadurch wirkst du nicht besonders aufgeklärt, sondern ganz im Gegenteil, hörig, demütig und naiv.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2021)

Noch so ein Deutschlehrer der meint aus 4 Zeilen ein ganzes Buch lesen zu können. Hey @Albatros1 das könnte ein Freund für dich sein, obwohl wenn man sich Taddels Beiträge aus der Vergangenheit so ansieht denkt man doch eher, dass er auf einer durchaus rechten Schiene fährt.


----------



## Albatros1 (13. Januar 2021)

Hm, wenn du alles gleich mit Deutschlehrer in Verbindung bringst scheint dir die Sache doch eher fernzuliegen.
Falls ich mal auf eine Empfehlung von dir angewiesen wäre würde ich auf dich zurückkommen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Januar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Es kommt stark darauf an wie man eine Sammlung wie WIKI benutzt.
> Das Denken wird einem nicht abgenommen. Und natürlich sollte man wie bei allen Seiten im Netz kritisch herangehen.
> Die schnelle Information ist ein großer Fortschritt besonders für diejenigen, die nie ein Lexikon im Haushalt hatten. Hier ist die Hemmschwelle oder Faulheit nun weniger hinderlich.
> Und die, die ausführliche Recherchen betreiben haben mehr Informationen, meist auch ausführlicher zur Verfügung.
> Damit möchte ich den Brockhaus und andere nicht abwerten, ich habe einiges davon und schaue immer noch ab und zu hinein. Die Qualität war sehr gut.


Nur ist das eben nicht mehr zeitgemäß, da es viel länger dauert und die Datendichte viel zu gering ist.
Die bieten zwar eine Online-Variante, aber die ist nur zu einem Bruchteil kostenlos.
Das kaufen aber die Wenigsten.


----------



## seahawk (13. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum wohl wenn man die Wikipedia Seite in der Sprache des europäischen weißen Mannes aufruft?
> Als würdest du in der FAZ TAZ Artikel erwarten.



Ich erwarte, dass dann gerade die ewige Schuld des weißen Mannes primär thematisiert wird.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich erwarte, dass dann gerade die ewige Schuld des weißen Mannes primär thematisiert wird.


Setzt dich doch vor den Spiegel und mach dir selbst Vorwürfe.

Oder hey Wikipedia ist ein Community Projekt, schreib doch selbst was.


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (13. Januar 2021)

Wikipedia ist eine schöne Enzyklopädie mit mal mehr oder weniger guten Quellenverweisen. Nett um nen ersten Überblick zu bekommen, nicht mehr nicht weniger. Jeder mit Zugang zu Springer braucht es eigentlich nicht, da ist selbst Google Scholar mittlerweile besser aufgestellt mit dem was es findet. Für Schüler, Interessierter und Studienanfänger aber sicherlich ausreichend.

In vielen Bereichen ist Wikipedia aber eine einzige Katastrophe. Was Pilze angeht zB. absolut dürftig. Auch chemische Fachgebiete werden zumeist nur unbefriedigend abgebildet, aber da gibt es ja gottseidank gute Alternativen. Der Schwerpunkt liegt ganz klar auf Politik, Geschichte, Informatik und Mathematik. Womit wir dann wieder bei der Problematik des gealterten Westeuropäers sind:



seahawk schrieb:


> Natürlich deswegen arbeitet man ja auch nicht mit einer Quelle, wann immer möglich.


Schuld ist ein sehr starker Triggerbegriff und durch Postcolonialstudies recht inflationär geworden. Man muss solche Kritik vernünftig verpacken, damit sie auch ankommt und nicht auf Widerstand stößt. Es reicht doch eigentlich schon zu sagen, dass auf Wikipedia oft eine Gegenperspektive fehlt. Alles andere wäre ein politisch motivierter Vorwurf und der wird völlig zurecht dann abgelehnt. Das ist aber sowieso ein gängiges Problem in der Wissenschaft, welches aber allmählich aufweicht. Nur Geduld, oder besser noch Engagement, dann geht der Wandel noch schneller vonstatten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also über einen Prozess, der zu 95 Prozent von weißen Europäern betrieben wurde. Worüber soll man da also sonst schreiben? Es ist weder ein Artikel über die Folgen noch über das davor noch über die Opfer, sondern ausdrücklich über die Tat. Da sind zwei komplette Absätze zu den Untaten sowie zahlreiche weitere einzelne Sätze ein angemessener Blick über den Tellerrand. Was fehlt sind die Links zu den weiterführenden Artikeln, die diese Aspekte weiter ausbauen - ist halt, wie gesagt, ein schlechter Artikel. Auch in der Hinsicht. Aber unausgewogen finde ich ihn nur bezüglich der beinahe-Gleichsetzung des "Amerikas" im Titel mit "Gebiet der (späteren) USA".


Naja es gibt ja noch die Gegenperspektive der Kolonisierten. Sowas wird selten bis nie wissenschaftlich aufgearbeitet und mehr Perspektiven sind für ein gesamtumfassendes Meinungsbild immer besser als nur eine Perspektive. In Teilen Südamerikas ist diese Perspektive mittlerweile etwas mehr im Kommen und findet seinen Weg in Politik und Wissenschaft mit einem ernstzunehmenden Niveau, was deutlich darüber hinaus geht nach Geld zu betteln, weil vor 100 Jahren mal jemand böse zum Opa war. Das ist doch eigentlich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2021)

Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> Es reicht doch eigentlich schon zu sagen, dass auf Wikipedia oft eine Gegenperspektive fehlt.


Gibt es in anderen Enzyklopdädien Gegenperspektiven?


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (13. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gibt es in anderen Enzyklopdädien Gegenperspektiven?


wahrscheinlich nicht, aber es geht hier doch um Wikipedia, oder etwa nicht?  Bisher sind wirklich ausformulierte Gegenperspektiven rein akademisch und dort zu oft von diesmal jüngeren Westeuropäern geschrieben und damit oft nicht wirklich brauchbar.


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2021)

Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich nicht, aber es geht hier doch um Wikipedia, oder etwa nicht?


Wenn sollte man Wikipedia auch damit vergleichen. Denn etwas anderes ist es nicht.
Natürlich sollte jeder Autor eine Artikels darauf achten das der Artikel neutral geschrieben ist.
Und dafür nur Fakten verwenden und nicht sein persönliche Meinung.
Oder mehrere Autoren die an einen Artikel mitwirken darauf achten das der Artikel "neutral" und "objektiv" geschrieben ist.
Deswegen gabs ja auch schon den ein oder anderen Autoren-Krieg intern bei Wikipedia.
Das ist eben der Nachteil wenn mehrere Personen an einen Artikel mitschreiben können.
Hat alles seine Vor - und Nachteile.


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (13. Januar 2021)

Das Problem bei politischen und historischen Perspektiven ist zumindest auf akademischen Niveau weniger die Sachlichkeit, sondern mehr das Fehlen oder Falschdarstellen gewisser Fakten, bedingt durch mangelnde oder bewusst politisch manipulierter Quellen, frei nach dem Motto: Die Sieger schreiben die Geschichte. Das macht eine Meinungsbildung dann zwar nicht leichter, aber sie wird zumindest umfassender. 
Wie gesagt, ich finde nicht, dass man diesen Aspekt den Autoren vorwerfen darf, denn dafür können sie selbst hoffentlich recht wenig, andernfalls wären Vorwürfe aber natürlich angebracht. Es ist ein allgemeines Problem und nicht speziell auf Wikipedia bezogen. Mit den Möglichkeiten der Vernetzung und Globalisierung, die Wikipedia hat, könnte es aber zumindest eine Vorreiterposition einnehmen. Und soweit ich mich erinner, gab es dort intern einige Gegenwehr diesbezüglich, also zumindest das darf man Wikipedia dann schon vorwerfen.


----------



## Xzellenz (13. Januar 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich erwarte, dass dann gerade die ewige Schuld des weißen Mannes primär thematisiert wird.


Woher rührt deine Obsession mit diesem Thema? Geht es dir allgemein um die Aufarbeitung der Verbrechen der europäischen  Kolonialmächte oder bist du ein Anhänger von fragwürdigen Ideologien, die  gerne (extreme) Links-Liberale von sich geben, die ja dafür bekannt sind eine Aversion gegen heterosexuelle weiße Männer zu besitzen?


----------



## seahawk (13. Januar 2021)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Woher rührt deine Obsession mit diesem Thema? Geht es dir allgemein um die Aufarbeitung der Verbrechen der europäischen  Kolonialmächte oder bist du ein Anhänger von fragwürdigen Ideologien, die  gerne (extreme) Links-Liberale von sich geben, die ja dafür bekannt sind eine Aversion gegen heterosexuelle weiße Männer zu besitzen?


Das Letztere.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Januar 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich erwarte, dass dann gerade die ewige Schuld des *weißen Mannes* primär thematisiert wird.


Wieso eigentlich nicht die der weißen Frau auch?
Es waren zahlose in befehlgebender Position beteiligt und der Rest applaudierte den Männern zu ihren Taten und hilten ihnen den Rücken frei in der entsprechenden gesellschaftlichen Schicht.
Der weiße Bauer, Schuster, Bäcker, Knecht etc. mit ihren entsprechenden weiblichen Gegenstücken kann ja dann schlecht gemeint sein, insoweit verstehe ich den einseitigen Männerbezug eher weniger (ausser es ist eine Obsession), denn gehandelt hat eine Gesellschaft (eher kelien Teile davon), das schließt Frauen mit entsprechenden Einfluss und Position mit ein und dieser war durchaus vorhanden!


----------



## Lotto (13. Januar 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer Wiki im wissenschaftlichen oder beruflichen Umfeld nutzt, ist falsch in seinem Job.



Was für ein Blödsinn.

Gerade im MINT-Bereich findet man dort heutzutage sehr viele Informationen, oft sehr vertieft und mit weiterführenden Links/Referenzen.

Wenn ich da an meine Studienzeit denke als Wikipedia noch jung war. Da hast du zu sowas banalem wie trigonometrische Funktion einen vierzeiligen Eintrag gefunden. Heute geht der über mehrere Seiten mit den ganzen Querverweisen sind das hunderte von Seiten zu dem Thema. Da ging man dann in die Bibliothek der Uni hat erstmal 20 Minuten nach Büchern im Register gesucht, die evtl. die Antwort auf die Frage enthalten könnten(!). Danach ist man dann die Bücher nach und nach  durchgegangen und wenn man dann Glück hatte fand man schon nach dem 2. Buch die Antwort auf deine Frage. Oft war es so das man selbst nach dem 10. Buch noch keine passende Antwort hatte. Für Dinge wo man früher wirklich 2 Stunden in der Bibliothek sass brauch ich heute, auch dank Wikipedia, 2 Minuten. Das sind geradezu paradiesische Zustände, und ich beneide echt oft Leute die in der heutigen Zeit studieren.

Übrigens wird es im Beruf vorausgesetzt das man sich Antworten im Netz selber sucht, Stichwort selbstständiges Arbeiten und autodidaktisches lernen. Das ist Arbeitsalltag von nahezu jedem Büroangestellten heute der im Bereich MINT arbeitet.

Natürlich stößt Wikipedia bei wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten an seine Grenzen. Da reicht es dann aber trotzdem um einen Überblick über das Thema zu bekommen. Oft sogar schon mehr als nur einen rudimentären Überblick.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2021)

Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich nicht, aber es geht hier doch um Wikipedia, oder etwa nicht?



Ja. Und Wikipedia ist eine Online-Enzyklopädie. Warum sollte man also über Dinge reden, die konzeptionell kein Bestandteil von Enzyklopädien sind? Und das von dir verlangte gehört da eigentlich nicht von rein (das von Seahawk gewünschte erst recht nicht, das ist ein Thema für Propagandablätter). Sicherlich hast du Recht, dass man für ein gesamtumfassendes Meinungsbild, also für eine vollständige moralische Bewertung, auch die Perspektive der Gegenseite braucht. Und noch einiges mehr, z.B. die Maßstäbe der jeweiligen Zeit sowie allgemeingültige moralische Grundsätze und jeweils Abgleiche möglicher Verstöße mit den selbigen für alle bedeutenderen Einzelfälle und vor allem überhaupt erst einmal eine differenzierte Analyse aller beteiligten Gruppen zwecks scharfer Abgrenzung von Tätern, Opfern und Dritter – letztere werden ja sehr gerne vergessen oder als unbewusste Nutznießer oder Mitleidende willkürlich anderen Gruppen zugeschrieben.

Aber diese gar-nicht-mal-so-lange-Auflistung, die ganze Universtitätsektionen über Jahrzehnte auslastet, selbst wenn nur ein Kontinent und ein Zeitraum weniger Jahrhunderte betrachtet werden, hat einen Anfang: Meinungsbild & moralische Bewertung. Und das ist beides nicht Aufgabe einer Enzyklopädie. Die liefert nur einen knappen Überblick über die wichtigsten Ereignisse zu einem Stichwort und lagert bereits alle Fakten, die näher zu einem thematisch verwandten Stichwort passt, dorthin aus. Und Bewertungen lässt sie nach Möglichkeit komplett bleiben.


----------



## seahawk (13. Januar 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Natürlich stößt Wikipedia bei wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten an seine Grenzen. Da reicht es dann aber trotzdem um einen Überblick über das Thema zu bekommen. Oft sogar schon mehr als nur einen rudimentären Überblick.


Es reicht für einen Überblick. Mehr aber eben auch nicht.  Danach muss ich mir aber eben die verlinkten Primärquellen ansehen, auswerten und bewerten.


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (13. Januar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das ist beides nicht Aufgabe einer Enzyklopädie. Die liefert nur einen knappen Überblick über die wichtigsten Ereignisse zu einem Stichwort und lagert bereits alle Fakten, die näher zu einem thematisch verwandten Stichwort passt, dorthin aus. Und Bewertungen lässt sie nach Möglichkeit komplett bleiben.


Von einem knappen Überblick kann bei Wikipedia mittlerweile nicht mehr die Rede sein. Wenn ich da Beiträge besonders zu politischen und historischen Themen sehe, die teils umfangreicher als so manche Bachelorarbeit sind, dann würde ich es schon begrüßen, wenn sich dabei um Vielfältigkeit der Aspekte bemüht wird. Klar, Wikipedias Leitspruch ist immer noch: die freie Enzyklopädie, aber bei dem anziehenden Niveau, muss eben auch Kritik dafür offen sein.
Bewerten soll dabei kein Beitrag, aber das macht eine zusätzliche Perspektive ja nicht.

Von so einem politischen und verurteilenden Schmuh distanziere ich mich ausdrücklich. Mir geht es wirklich nur um Wissenschaftlichkeit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2021)

Der hier Beispielhaft kritisierte Artikel war aber keine Bachelorarbeit, sondern rund zwei Seiten lang. Auf dem Niveau einer 7.-Klässler Hausaufgabe. Da eine vollständige Abhandlung über das Leid mehrere Dutzend Völker dranzuhängen hätte wohl kaum eine ausgewogene Darstellung der Kolonialisierung Amerikas dargestellt.


----------



## DAU_0815 (14. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Kritiker im Video meinte das Wikipedia "Fast Food" wäre.
> ...


Das beschreibt das Problem ziemlich treffend. Oberflächliches "Wissen" ist nichts anders als Fast Food. Man verhungert nicht, wirklich weiter bringt es einen aber auch nicht.

"Wissen" findest Du in Universitätsbibliotheken, und deren Zugang ist recht einfach zu erhalten.


Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> ... die teils umfangreicher als so manche Bachelorarbeit sind...


Ich weiß ja nicht, was für Batchlorarbeiten Du kennst, aber ich keinen Wikipedia Artikel, der meinen Ansprüchen an einen wissenschaftlichen Artikel genügt. Es ist ungefähr das Niveau öffentlich rechtlicher Sender. Solide, aber keineswes ausgewogen und umfassend. Es sind immer nur grobe Hinweise, es sind Anfänge einer Recherche.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Januar 2021)

Bezeichnend das die Genderidioten nicht antworten!
Die Frau scheint aussen vor zu sein bei bösen Dingen!


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2021)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> "Wissen" findest Du in Universitätsbibliotheken, und deren Zugang ist recht einfach zu erhalten.


Vielleicht will ich aber auch gar keine Fachbücher aus der Uni-Bücherei lesen, weil die Kost mir zu schwer ist. 
Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben: wenn, dann müsste man Wikipedia mit anderen Enzyklopädien vergleichen.
Und es gibt meiner Meinung nach, keine bessere Plattform, um schnell von zu Hause aus (oder unterwegs) kostenlos an Infos zu kommen.


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (14. Januar 2021)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was für Batchlorarbeiten Du kennst, aber ich keinen Wikipedia Artikel, der meinen Ansprüchen an einen wissenschaftlichen Artikel genügt. Es ist ungefähr das Niveau öffentlich rechtlicher Sender. Solide, aber keineswes ausgewogen und umfassend. Es sind immer nur grobe Hinweise, es sind Anfänge einer Recherche.


Umfang, nicht Niveau. Ein Wikipefiaartikel arbeitet ja sowieso keine Leitfrage ab. Aber ab einem gewissen Umfang erwarte ich auch entsprechende Vielfalt der angerissenen Themen. Manche Artikel kriegen das schon gut hin, viele tun es aber nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Januar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf dem Niveau einer 7.-Klässler Hausaufgabe.


Vorsicht, es gibt drei bis fünf verschiedene Stufen siebter Klassen in Deutschland, je nach dem, wie man's nimmt.


----------



## Lotto (14. Januar 2021)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> "Wissen" findest Du in Universitätsbibliotheken, und deren Zugang ist recht einfach zu erhalten.



Die Frage ist halt wie tief muss das Wissen zum gesuchten Thema sein. Welchen Zweck dient es letztendlich etc. Klar, wer eine Bachlor- / Masterarbeit/ Promotion schreibt für den sind in aller erster Linie wissenschaftliche Paper, Bücher, etc. Quellen. Aber auch da spart Wikipedia eben Zeit, da man eben dort doch den ein oder anderen Begriff findet den man in anderen Quellen etc. liest aber nicht kennt.

Niemand der beruflich MINT arbeitet wird wegen irgendwas in einer Universitätsbibliothek laufen. Ich persönlich darf jedenfalls nicht in der Arbeitszeit vom Rechner aufstehen und mal kurz in die Stadt fahren um was nachzuschlagen. Da sucht man halt im Netz, was anderes bleibt einem ja kaum übrig.
Zumindest in kleinen Unternehmen sind die Kollegen im eigenen Thema auch nicht so tief drinne, dass die da irgendwie helfen könnten. Bei Großunternehmen können da natürlich Redundanzen aufgebaut werden, d.h. da gibts dann mehrere Leute die Ahnung vom jeweiligen Thema haben.

Für persönliche Weiterbildung in der Freizeit ist es natürlich ne Option eine Bibliothek aufzusuchen. Und eins findet man in so einer Bibliothek leider nahezu gar nicht: Praxisbezug. Und gerade der ist wichtig im Job. Man wird ja letztendlich dafür bezahlt reale Probleme zu lösen (gut in Großunternehmen gibts auch Jobs die nur Powerpoint-Folien erstellen).


----------



## DAU_0815 (14. Januar 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Niemand der beruflich MINT arbeitet wird wegen irgendwas in einer Universitätsbibliothek laufen.




Ich lebe 2020, ich nuztze unsere Universitätsbibliothek rein auf virteullem Wege, weil so ziemlich jedes Buch und jeder Kongrewssbericht eingescannt wurde. Man findet dort halt Sachen, die Scholar nicht findet.


----------



## Lotto (14. Januar 2021)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Ich lebe 2020, ich nuztze unsere Universitätsbibliothek rein auf virteullem Wege, weil so ziemlich jedes Buch und jeder Kongrewssbericht eingescannt wurde. Man findet dort halt Sachen, die Scholar nicht findet.



Ok das einige Unibibliotheken sowas schon anbieten wusste ich nicht. Das macht dann natürlich schon Sinn. wie funktioniert denn das mit den Ausleihen? Sind die Dateien dann nur zeitlich begrenzt zu öffnen, oder wie muss man sich das rechtemäßig vorstellen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2021)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Ich lebe 2020, ich nuztze unsere Universitätsbibliothek rein auf virteullem Wege, weil so ziemlich jedes Buch und jeder Kongrewssbericht eingescannt wurde. Man findet dort halt Sachen, die Scholar nicht findet.



Steht bei euch nicht-Universitätsangehörigen der Zugang zu so etwas offen? (Falls ja: Link)
Ich kenne es schon, aus rein urheberrechtlichen Gründen, so, dass nur registrierte Studenten und Lehrpersonal nach Login den virtuellen Bestand nutzen können (der auch erst einmal vollumfänglich vorliegen muss...). Normalsterbliche, die einem universitätsfremden Job nachgehen, haben keinen Zugang, es sei denn sie begeben sich physisch hin und nutzen den Präsenzbestand. (Und auch nur den. Geschlossenes Magazin ist ebenfalls außen vor.)


----------



## Lotto (14. Januar 2021)

Also ich habs mal eben geguckt. Hier gibt es sowas nur für Universitätsangehörige/Studenten. Als Externer kannst du dir nur gedruckte Literatur ausleihen.
Aber trotzdem interessant das es sowas mittlerweile gibt.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2021)

Ist in Göttingen auch nicht anders:




__





						E-Medien
					

Hinweise zum Zugriff und zur Benutzung von elektronischen Medien an der SUB Göttingen und der Universität Göttingen.




					www.sub.uni-goettingen.de
				





> Nur Angehörige der Universität Göttingen (Studierende, Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter) können lizenzierte E-Medien nach Authentifizierung durch Benutzernummer und Passwort nutzen;


Ich schätze mal @DAU_0815 ist einfach Uni-Angeschlossen tätig.


----------



## Lotto (14. Januar 2021)

Auf der Seite der Bibliothek der TU Hamburg, wo ich damals studiert habe, steht noch nichtmal das es die Möglichkeit überhaupt gibt das virtuell auszuleihen. Oder ich habs übersehen.
Bib an meinem jetzigen Wohnort siehe mein vorheriger Post.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2021)

Ich kenne aus aus dem Essen/Bochum Verbund auch so wie für Göttingen beschrieben. Da DAU_0815 halt Göttingen als Wohnort angibt hatte ich da extra kurz nachgesehen.


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (14. Januar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Steht bei euch nicht-Universitätsangehörigen der Zugang zu so etwas offen? (Falls ja: Link)


Hab keinen Zugriff auf unsere ansässige Uni, aber ich habe einen Firmenaccount bei Springer. Arbeite aber auch nicht MINT, kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass besonders größere Firmen im MINT Bereich da ähnlich aufgestellt sind, ggf. bei einem anderen Verlag oder Betreiber je nach Schwerpunkt.
Als ich noch bei der Stadt gearbeitet habe, hatten wir natürlich auch Zugriff auf den Uni-Server per eingerichteter VPN. Da mussten wir auch nix ausleihen, konntest einfach alles was online verfügbar war direkt runterladen. 


Lotto schrieb:


> Niemand der beruflich MINT arbeitet wird wegen irgendwas in einer Universitätsbibliothek laufen. Ich persönlich darf jedenfalls nicht in der Arbeitszeit vom Rechner aufstehen und mal kurz in die Stadt fahren um was nachzuschlagen. Da sucht man halt im Netz, was anderes bleibt einem ja kaum übrig.


Grad in der IT gibt es doch haufenweise Betriebe mit Schwerpunkt Forschung, die werden da nicht auf Wikipedia und seinen teilweise hochseriösen Quellen bauen.


----------



## Albatros1 (14. Januar 2021)

Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> Hab keinen Zugriff auf unsere ansässige Uni, aber ich habe einen Firmenaccount bei Springer. Arbeite aber auch nicht MINT, kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass besonders größere Firmen im MINT Bereich da ähnlich aufgestellt sind, ggf. bei einem anderen Verlag oder Betreiber je nach Schwerpunkt.
> Als ich noch bei der Stadt gearbeitet habe, hatten wir natürlich auch Zugriff auf den Uni-Server per eingerichteter VPN. Da mussten wir auch nix ausleihen, konntest einfach alles was online verfügbar war direkt runterladen.
> 
> Grad in der IT gibt es doch haufenweise Betriebe mit Schwerpunkt Forschung, die werden da nicht auf Wikipedia und seinen teilweise hochseriösen Quellen bauen.


Für Betriebe gibt es kostenpflichtige Seiten mit fachspezifischen Angeboten, die auch nicht allgemeinverständlich sind.


----------



## DAU_0815 (15. Januar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Steht bei euch nicht-Universitätsangehörigen der Zugang zu so etwas offen? (Falls ja: Link)


Das ist eine gute Frage, stimmt, das darf gar nicht jeder. Einen Ausweis zur Bibliothek bekommt jeder, ob dann aber auch der Zugang zur Onlinebibliothek gewährt wird, weiß ich nicht. Ich bin nicht mehr eingeschrieben, kann aber über meine uralte Matrikelnummer immer noch alles machen. Gute Frage. Ich habe immer noch meine Institutsschlüssel und von da 24h Zugriff.




__





						Zugriff von außerhalb des Campus - Technische Informationsbibliothek (TIB)
					

Informationen für Mitglieder der Leibniz Universität Hannover für den Zugriff auf lizenzierte E-Books, elektronische Zeitschriften oder Datenbanken von außerhalp des Campus.




					www.tib.eu
				





Lotto schrieb:


> Ok das einige Unibibliotheken sowas schon anbieten wusste ich nicht. Das macht dann natürlich schon Sinn. wie funktioniert denn das mit den Ausleihen? Sind die Dateien dann nur zeitlich begrenzt zu öffnen, oder wie muss man sich das rechtemäßig vorstellen?


Ich kann einfach und in Ruhe die Bücher lesen. Ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass eingescannte Bücher nicht verfügbar sind. Ich habe aber auch noch nie versucht, sie runter zu laden, da ich ja, so denke ich zumindest, 24h Zugriff habe. Ich dachte bisher immer, das kann jeder mit Ausweis. Muss ich mal nachfragen.


Lotto schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt wie tief muss das Wissen zum gesuchten Thema sein.


Das "Wissen" sollte stimmig sein. Und dazu ist ein Wikipedia Eintrag definitiv zu wenig. Wie gesagt, es reicht, um sich einen groben Überblick zu verschaffen, wenn man rein gar keine Ahnung vom Thema hat. Man sollte sich aber immer bewusst sien, dass Wiki mitnichten so stren gkontrolliert wird, wie Veröffentlichungen. Und selbst deren Inhalt ist in der Regel zweifelhaft. Darum liest man mehrere Veröffentlichungen zum Thema, wenn man "Wissen" sucht und nicht Unterhaltung oder Gerüchte.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Januar 2021)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Das "Wissen" sollte stimmig sein. Und dazu ist ein Wikipedia Eintrag definitiv zu wenig. Wie gesagt, es reicht, um sich einen groben Überblick zu verschaffen, wenn man rein gar keine Ahnung vom Thema hat. Man sollte sich aber immer bewusst sien, dass Wiki mitnichten so stren gkontrolliert wird, wie Veröffentlichungen. *Und selbst deren Inhalt ist in der Regel zweifelhaft.* Darum liest man mehrere Veröffentlichungen zum Thema, *wenn man "Wissen" sucht und nicht Unterhaltung oder Gerüchte.*


Ganz ehrlich, du kannst ja mit diesem Anspruch herumlaufen, nur ist er für deine überige Umwelt 0 zielführend!

1. Wikipedia soll eine *freie (kostenlose) *online Enzyklopädie/Lexikon sein und kein Ersatz für wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen.
Diesen Zweck erfüllt Wikipedia zu einem sehr großen Teil hervorragend, darüber hinaus vermittelt es Wissen, das bei einigenThemen über die Sekundarstufe I, manchmal II und  selten eher auf Seminar Niveau anzusiedeln ist.

2. Weit über 60% der Bevölkerung haben keinen universitären Abschluss und nie wissenschaftlich gearbeitet, insoweit können sie höchstwahrscheinlich mit diesen Texten ziemlich wenig anfangen, selbst ich mit einem Staatsexamen in Jura, werde ziemlich wenig mit Fachbüchern oder Fachtexten aus wissenschaftlichen Zeitschriften im Bereich Chemie, Biologie, Medizin, Informatik etc, anfangen können, wie umgekehrt auch. Ein Lexikon soll einen groben Überblick an Fakten  verschaffen und keine Universität ersetzen und das schafft Wikipedia zum überwiegenden Teil hervorragend.
Es ist vom Niveau her zum größten Teil über einem gut recherchierten Artikel aus der seriösen Presse und das Wissen wird kostenlos angeboten, ich kann die Kritik nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, eher halte ich hier einige für dünkelhaft mit ihrem herumgemecker!


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2021)

Wikipedia feiert heute übrigens seinen 20. Geburtstag.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2021)

Na ja, wenn man es mal genau nimmt, vermittelt Wikipedia kein Wissen, sondern nur Informationen. Der Mensch formt dann aus den Informationen "Wissen".


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. Januar 2021)

Je nachdem, in welchem Themenbereich man unterwegs ist, wird man auf Wikipedia  schon ganz gut und neutral informiert. Lese hauptsächlich Artikel aus den Bereichen  Geographie, Biologie, Medizin und altertümliche Geschichte.

Es kommt schon einmal vor, dass ich mir einen Artikel durchlese, dann auf den nächsten gehe, der mit dem zusammenhängt und im Anschluss vergehen dann mehrere Stunden. Deswegen schon oftmals viel zu wenig geschlafen. 

Grad wenn es um Tierarten geht, kann man gar nicht fertig werden. Den Artikel über Tigerhaie gelesen, dann zu Requiemhaie, in Abgrenzung dazu dann zu den Makrelenhaien, Weißer Hai... 20 oder 30 Artikel später schaut man dann auf die Uhr und stellt fest, dass der Wecker gleich klingelt.


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (15. Januar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Grad wenn es um Tierarten geht, kann man gar nicht fertig werden. Den Artikel über Tigerhaie gelesen, dann zu Requiemhaie, in Abgrenzung dazu dann zu den Makrelenhaien, Weißer Hai... 20 oder 30 Artikel später schaut man dann auf die Uhr und stellt fest, dass der Wecker gleich klingelt.


Danke für das Fallbeispiel, denn der Artikel über Tigerhaie ist wirklich katastrophal! 
5 Subthemen haben keinen einzigen Quellenverweis und dort wo Quellenverweise sind, wurden diese ziemlich schlecht eingearbeitet und interpretiert. Das ist auf dem Niveau einer Bio-Facharbeit 9. Klasse Note 3-4.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man es mal genau nimmt, vermittelt Wikipedia kein Wissen, sondern nur Informationen. Der Mensch formt dann aus den Informationen "Wissen".


Es ist eigentlich schon Wissen, da es ja (aus)formuliert ist. Wären es nur Nullen und Einsen, dann wären es reine Informationen.



Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Grad wenn es um Tierarten geht, kann man gar nicht fertig werden. Den Artikel über Tigerhaie gelesen, dann zu Requiemhaie, in Abgrenzung dazu dann zu den Makrelenhaien, Weißer Hai... 20 oder 30 Artikel später schaut man dann auf die Uhr und stellt fest, dass der Wecker gleich klingelt.


Über Tiere lese ich auch viele Artikel.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Januar 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> White, western privilege. Auf der Welt haben viele Haushalte nicht einmal fließend Wasser, geschweige denn Internet.


In manchen Teilen der Welt haben Menschen gar keinen Zugang zu Informationen, auch nicht analog über Bibliotheken. Allerdings ist das kein Grund, Informationsquellen nicht zu nutzen, wo sie zugänglich sind.

Wenn die 3. Welt besser aufgestellt wäre, wenn Menschen in Industrienationen freiwillig verblöden, müsste es dort schon jetzt richtig spitze sein. 
Das Gegenteil ist aber der Fall:  Mangelnde Bildung bei uns schadet der 3. Welt _zusätzlich_.



seahawk schrieb:


> Und mit Hartz IV zahlst Du auch nicht mal locker Breitband.


Telefon und Internet sind Bestandteil des Regelsatzes von ALG II und dort - im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Aspekten der gesellschaftlichen Teilhabe - sogar in realistischer Höhe berücksichtigt.

Darüber, wer in welchen Medien wie viel lügt, kann man gerne - vorzugsweise mit konkreten und belegbaren Beispielen - diskutieren. Im Falle der Wikipedia sehe ich es aber so, da sich dort, bedingt durch die Funktionsweise, _schlimmstenfalls_ eine demokratische Mehrheitsmeinung durchsetzen kann, auch wenn diese vielleicht nicht den rationalen Tatsachen entspricht. Und das ist gegenüber Blasenmedien und geschlossen Resonanzgruppen sogar im angenommenen schlimmsten Fall immer noch eine deutliche Verbesserung.

Und ja, auch Wikipedia sollte allenfalls der Anfang einer gründlichen Recherche sein, nicht deren Abschluss.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich schon Wissen, da es ja (aus)formuliert ist. Wären es nur Nullen und Einsen, dann wären es reine Informationen.


Wissen ist immer das, was der Mensch draus macht.
Guck dir die 9/11 Verschwörer an. Die haben exakt die gleichen Informationen wie du auch. Nur sie interpretieren sie anders bzw. sehen Dinge so, wie du sie nicht betrachten würdest.
Das meine ich mit Information und Wissen.
Das kannst du auch auf die Mondlandungsleugner ausdehnen.
Auf die Flacherdler aber nicht -- das sind Deppen.


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (15. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Guck dir die 9/11 Verschwörer an. Die haben exakt die gleichen Informationen wie du auch. Nur sie interpretieren sie anders bzw. sehen Dinge so, wie du sie nicht betrachten würdest.


Nein, die haben keine Quellen und interpretieren sie auch nicht. Die wiederholen einfach nur das, was ihnen irgendein Durchgeknallter vorsetzt, ob recherchiert oder nicht, das ist egal, hauptsache Anti. Allenfalls könnte man sagen, solche Gestalten nehmen jede Information die sie bekommen und übersetzen sie ins genaue Gegenteil um. Das wäre dann aber auch nicht interpretiert.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2021)

Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> Nein, die haben keine Quellen und interpretieren sie auch nicht. Die wiederholen einfach nur das, was ihnen irgendein Durchgeknallter vorsetzt, ob recherchiert oder nicht, das ist egal, hauptsache Anti. Allenfalls könnte man sagen, solche Gestalten nehmen jede Information die sie bekommen und übersetzen sie ins genaue Gegenteil um. Das wäre dann aber auch nicht interpretiert.


Es gibt solche und solche. Ich rede nicht von den Spinnern, die es überall gibt. Mit denen kannst du eh nicht diskutieren. Ich rede von Leuten, die sich damit beschäftigt haben und hier und da Klärungsbedarf haben bei einigen Szenen. Perfekt ist die Geschichte ja auch nicht gelaufen, wie man heute weiß.
Das gleiche kannst du auch beim Kennedy Attentat sehen. Auch da gibt es Dinge, die merkwürdig erscheinen.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2021)

VT´s verdrehen alles so bis es ihnen passt.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> VT´s verdrehen alles so bis es ihnen passt.


Wie ist denn deine Meinung zum Kennedy Attentat? 
Das bietet ja alles für eine Verschwörung inklusive dem Fakt, dass der Täter relativ schnell selbst starb, was bei einer Verschwörung immer wichtig ist -- jemanden, der was sagen könnte, schnell beseitigen. 
Und ja, Kevin Costner fand ich in dem Film gut.   

Dass die Amerikaner aufm Mond waren, ist klar.
Dass die Erde eine Kugel ist, ist auch logisch.
Aber was wusste die CIA bezüglich 9/11 wirklich? Hat sie was verschweigen?
Dass die US Geheimdienste auch die eigene Regierung belügen ist ja nichts Neues.
Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass man den Anschlag hätte verhindern können.
Das gleiche beim zweiten Weltkrieg. wusste das US Militär vor dem Angriff der Japan auf Pearl Harbour bescheid?
Hat man das vertuscht, damit man endlich in den Krieg aktiv mit einsteigen kann?
Musste man tatsächlich zwei Atombomben über japanisches Gebiet abwerfen, damit man eine verlustreiche Stürmung des japanischen Festlandes nicht durchführen muss? Oder wollte man einfach nur wissen, wie die Bomben wirken?


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie ist denn deine Meinung zum Kennedy Attentat?
> Das bietet ja alles für eine Verschwörung inklusive dem Fakt, dass der Täter relativ schnell selbst starb, was bei einer Verschwörung immer wichtig ist -- jemanden, der was sagen könnte, schnell beseitigen.
> Und ja, Kevin Costner fand ich in dem Film gut.


Beim Kennedy-Attentat da gibt es wohl einige Ungereimtheiten. Ganz lückenlos scheint mir das nicht aufgeklärt zu sein. Ob Oswald der wirkliche Mörder war? Ich weiß es nicht.


Threshold schrieb:


> Dass die Amerikaner aufm Mond waren, ist klar.
> Dass die Erde eine Kugel ist, ist auch logisch.


Ebend! Darüber gibt es nicht viel zu diskutieren.


Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was wusste die CIA bezüglich 9/11 wirklich? Hat sie was verschweigen?
> Dass die US Geheimdienste auch die eigene Regierung belügen ist ja nichts Neues.
> Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass man den Anschlag hätte verhindern können.


Kann sein das die Geheimdienste schon eher gewarnt wurden. Aber das Al Quaida die Anschläge durchgeführt hat ist für mich eigentlich klar.


Threshold schrieb:


> Das gleiche beim zweiten Weltkrieg. wusste das US Militär vor dem Angriff der Japan auf Pearl Harbour bescheid?
> Hat man das vertuscht, damit man endlich in den Krieg aktiv mit einsteigen kann?
> Musste man tatsächlich zwei Atombomben über japanisches Gebiet abwerfen, damit man eine verlustreiche Stürmung des japanischen Festlandes nicht durchführen muss? Oder wollte man einfach nur wissen, wie die Bomben wirken?


Das kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kann sein das die Geheimdienste schon eher gewarnt wurden. Aber das Al Quaida die Anschläge durchgeführt hat ist für mich eigentlich klar.


Natürlich. Auch dass die Administration Bushs da nichts mit zu tun hat auch -- aber bei den Geheimdiensten bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Die NSA hat ja nicht erst seit Snowden Daten gesammelt und die wollen mir echt erklären, dass die keine Ahnung hatten? Suspekt ist das auf jeden Fall.
Und was die CIA so macht, haben wir ja schon mehrmals mitbekommen.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Januar 2021)

Salve,

ihr müsst dazu überhaupt keine VTs herauskramen, es gibt genug richtigen Zoff in der Wissenschaft selbst!

Beispiele:

 Wenn man das Thema WWI, den Weg dorthin, Julikrise 1914 und schließlich Ausbruch unter den Prämissen Verantwortung und Eskalation zur Diskussion stellt, drischt die versammelte historisch- und politisch- wissenschaftliche Elite weltweit, auch unter der Gürtellinie, aufeinander ein.

Oder man lese mal die Biographie über Willy 2 von John C. Röhl und gleich danach die von Christopher Clark, man glaubt auf der Stelle, es hat 2 verschiedene deutsche Willy 2 Kaiser gegeben.

Oder man stellt das Thema Otto von Bismarck zur Diskussion, dann drischt die versammelte historisch- und politisch- wissenschaftliche Elite weltweit, auch unter der Gürtellinie, wieder aufeinander ein.

Man braucht keine VTs um aus Quellen und Informationen sehr unterschiedliche Interpretationen (Wissen) auch unter seriösen Wissenschaftlern zu entdecken.


----------



## Albatros1 (15. Januar 2021)

Es gibt Verschwörungen, Verschwörungstheorien und Irrsinn.
Flacherdler, Hohlerdler und Tausend andere. Diese kann man leicht zum irrsinnigen zählen.
Ansonsten gibt es teilweise ernstzunehmende Ungereimtheiten die man von beiden Seiten darstellen sollte. Auch bei Wiki. Daß man sich auf offizielle Darstellungen nicht unbedingt verlassen kann zeigt die Historie. Insofern sind fundierte Zweifel durchaus legitim.


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (15. Januar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Oder man lese mal die Biographie über Willy 2 von John C. Röhl und gleich danach die von Christopher Clark, man glaubt auf der Stelle, es hat 2 verschiedene deutsche Willy 2 Kaiser gegeben.
> 
> Oder man stellt das Thema Otto von Bismarck zur Diskussion, dann drischt die versammelte historisch- und politisch- wissenschaftliche Elite weltweit, auch unter der Gürtellinie, wieder aufeinander ein.
> 
> Man braucht keine VTs um aus Quellen und Informationen sehr unterschiedliche Interpretationen (Wissen) auch unter seriösen Wissenschaftlern zu entdecken.


Genau deswegen ist Vielfältigkeit an Information ja so wichtig. Es kann nicht eine Person alleine die Geschehnisse korrekt darstellen. Das funktioniert vielleicht in der Mathematik, in der Quantenphysik wird es dann schon schwieriger und bei allem, was darüber hinaus geht, funktioniert es erst recht nicht.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt es teilweise ernstzunehmende Ungereimtheiten die man von beiden Seiten darstellen sollte. Auch bei Wiki. Daß man sich auf offizielle Darstellungen nicht unbedingt verlassen kann zeigt die Historie. Insofern sind fundierte Zweifel durchaus legitim.


Wobei Wiki grad bei populäreren Ereignissen oft Verweise auf alternative Interpretationen und Unstimmigkeiten gibt. Problem ist halt nur, dass diese alle recht negativ unter dem Begriff Verschwörungstheorien geframet werden.
Allerdings muss man bei VTs IMMER aufpassen, da diese ebenso wie die "korrekte" politische Perspektive sehr von Interessen der Veröffentlicher geprägt sind und daher von Grund auf nie vollständig richtig sein können. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Dass die Erde eine Kugel ist, ist auch logisch.


Die Erde ist hohl und wir werden von Echsen regiert.


----------



## DOcean (15. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wikipedia feiert heute übrigens seinen 20. Geburtstag.











						Ausland - Aktuelle Nachrichten
					

Ausland - Aktuelle Nachrichten




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Mahoy (15. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie ist denn deine Meinung zum Kennedy Attentat?


John F. Kennedy ist mit Sicherheit tot, Harvey Lee Oswald ebenfalls. Selbst dazu gibt es ja gegenteilige "Theorien". 

Es ist natürlich durchaus etwas seltsam, dass ausgerechnet ein bekennender Marxist-Leninist ausgerechnet jenen Präsidenten ermorden sollte, der sich für ein besseres Verhältnis zwischen den USA und der UDSSR einsetzte, aber man hat ja auch schon Pferde kotzen sehen. Die Ermittlungen und zig prüfende Kommissionen haben zwar ein paar Schlampereien während der Ermittlungen aufgedeckt, aber nichts gefunden, was der offiziellen Einzeltäter-Theorie fundamental widerspricht.

Man sollte auch berücksichtigen, dass der damalige Schutz des US-Präsidenten (und anderer hoher Würdenträger weltweit) aus heutiger Sicht eher primitiv war und erst eine ganze Reihe solcher Attentate von den 60ern bis in die 80er zu den heute bekannten mehrfachen Abschirmungen führte. Ein von Überzeugung getriebener, planvoll handelnder Einzeltäter mit militärischer Schießausbildung, ein wenig Selbstaufopferungswillen und Glück konnte das durchaus schaffen.

Der Umstand, dass der Hergang vielen Leuten zu profan und "eines US-Präsideten unwürdig" war, spielt für die rationale Bewertung keine Rolle. Etliche prominente Verbrechen in der Geschichte waren dermaßen schlampig (oder gar nicht) geplant und wurden so dillettantisch durchgeführt, dass man sich unwillkürlich fragt, wie sie überhaupt gelingen konnten. Dass "Einfach machen und kucken, ob klappt, ich hab' ja nix zu verlieren!" häufig besser ist als ein komplexer Plan, bei dem viel schiefgehen kann, hat wohl jeder schon mal bei harmloseren Vorhaben bemerkt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Dass die Amerikaner aufm Mond waren, ist klar.


Die Frage ist nur, wann sie tatsächlich das erste Mal dort landeten. - Just kidding ... 



Threshold schrieb:


> Dass die Erde eine Kugel ist, ist auch logisch.


Eine Kartoffel, bitte sehr. Sonst hat man neben Flacherdlern demnächst auch noch die Geometriker am Hals ... 



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was wusste die CIA bezüglich 9/11 wirklich? Hat sie was verschweigen?


Was die CIA weiß und was nicht, weiß noch nicht einmal die CIA. Die ganze Behörde ist so stark in operative Bereiche fragmentiert und basiert dermaßen stark auf kompartimentierte Informationen, dass jeder neue Chef praktisch seine ganze Dienstzeit damit verbringen könnte, jene Vorgänge in seinem eigenen Haus zu ergründen, die sein jeweiliger Vorgänger nicht zu ergründen geschafft hat.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass man den Anschlag hätte verhindern können.


Das kann man sicherlich über jeden Anschlag sagen. Etwas mehr Informationen hier, eine schnellere Reaktion dort, irgend ein Hinweis oder Zusammenhang, den jemand erkannt oder nicht erkannt hat ...

Grundsätzlich gilt: Was sich mit Inkompetenz, Kompetenzgerangel und Pech hinlänglich erklären lässt, ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Verschwörung.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das gleiche beim zweiten Weltkrieg. wusste das US Militär vor dem Angriff der Japan auf Pearl Harbour bescheid?


Sie wussten definitiv, dass Pearl Harbor ein mögliches Ziel ist. Allerdings hatten sie nicht mit einem so entschlossenen Angriff gerechnet, während es auch leichtere Ziele gegeben hätte und das Japanische Kaiserreich hatte dem Angriff ein großangelegtes Täuschungsmanöver vorangehen lassen, um von Pearl Harbor abzulenken.



Threshold schrieb:


> Musste man tatsächlich zwei Atombomben über japanisches Gebiet abwerfen, damit man eine verlustreiche Stürmung des japanischen Festlandes nicht durchführen muss? Oder wollte man einfach nur wissen, wie die Bomben wirken?


Es ist ein offenes Geheimnis, dass die Truman-Regierung beide Zwecke verbinden wollten. Der noch herrschende Kriegszustand lieferte ihnen einen Grund für den Test der Bombe an einem realen Ziel und im Erfolgsfall winkte die schnelle Kapitulation Japans.

Militärisch ist der Einsatz sehr umstritten, da für eine verlustreiche Besetzung des japanischen Festlandes gar keine Notwendigkeit bestand. Japan war zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits praktisch handlungsunfähig und konnte weder die USA, noch deren Handelsrouten noch deren Verbündete bedrohen. Sie konnten ja nicht einmal mehr ihr Kernland vor einem Bomberanflug schützen.
Die USA hätten Japan im Grunde nur noch ein paar Wochen mit minimalem Einsatz und ohne Risiko abriegeln müssen und das Kaiserreich wäre von sich aus kollabiert.


----------



## Xzellenz (15. Januar 2021)

Fakt ist, dass hinter offiziellen Darstellungen oftmals irgendwelche Interessen stehen. Es ist bspw. auch ein offenes Geheimnis, das bei vielen Gesetzen Lobbyisten mit Hand anlegen, die sich hinterher nachteilig auf die Bevölkerung des Landes auswirken. Interessant ist, wie Mussolini bspw. Faschismus definiert hat. Er sagte, dass die Verschmelzung von Staat und Privatwirtschaft Faschismus sei. Und wenn wir uns heute einmal in der Welt und insbesondere der "freiheitlichen und demokratischen" westlichen Welt umschauen, dann sehen wir genau das. Nur das der Finanzsektor seit mindestens 200 Jahren den Ton in Europa und Nordamerika angibt, was kein Widerspruch zu der Aussage ist, da viele Zentralbanken in privater Hand sind und der Finanzsektor sowieso noch einmal über der reinen Privatwirtschaft steht. Das sind alles keine Verschwörungstheorien. 

Oftmals schreien Leute überall VT wenn es sie in ihrem eigenen Weltbild erschüttert. Sie wollen es einfach nicht wahrhaben und deswegen haben viele Menschen auch diesen Beißreflex, wenn es um Kritik und Skepsis geht, bspw. aktuell sieht man das sehr häufig. Viele Menschen können sich einfach nicht eingestehen, dass sie im Unrecht sind und das ihre Werte und ihr Weltbild auf Lügen basieren. Das Ganze hat auch psychologische Komponenten. Fakt ist und ohne dass sich jetzt jemand angesprochen fühlen muss, dass die Mehrheit der Menschen dumm sind. Es gibt sogar Studien die das beweisen, dass der IQ bei der durchschnittlichen Bevölkerung in den letzten Jahrzehnten immer weiter gesunken ist. Wenn ich mir heutzutage die Jugendlichen anschaue, sind viele davon einfach nur strohdoof und total unmündig. Je dümmer eine Bevölkerung eines Landes ist, desto leichter hat die Regierung die Kontrolle über sie. 

Und bevor mich hier jemand kritisiert oder direkt in eine Schublade steckt, was ja ohnehin schon viele getan haben (ja ich weiß Bescheid ), benutzt euren Verstand, recherchiert selbst, forscht und denkt nach bei dem was man euch vorsetzt. Jetzt werden viele behaupten, dass sie das auch tun. Nein, tut ihr nicht! Ihr übernehmt immer nur die Meinung des Mainstreams und nennt sie "Qualitätsmedien". Es ist keine Eigenrecherche wenn du im Ersten die Tagesschau guckst und dann bei spiegel.de einen Artikel zu einem Thema findest den du über Google gesucht hast! Wer sagt denn überhaupt das sie Qualität liefern? Wer sagt, dass eine kleine Zeitung, die eine kritische Berichterstattung vorzieht, gleich einer Verschwörung anheim hängt? Es sind in den letzten Jahrzehnten mehr als genug Fälle öffentlich geworden, wo die "Qualitätsmedien" nachweislich gelogen haben. Trotzdem glaubt ihnen weiterhin ein Großteil der Menschen. Es gibt genauso auch "alternative Medien" die Verschwörungstheorien ausnutzen, um empfängliche Leute die sich den ganzen Tag mit sowas beschäftigen und die völlig auf Irrwegen unterwegs sind, finanziell auszunutzen. Sowas gibts natürlich auch oder nachweislich(!) Rechtsradikale die damit ihre Agenda pushen. 

Was ist die Wahrheit und wer entscheidet das? Sicherlich keine Regierung und auch nicht die BILD oder der Spiegel! Das ist halt das Dilemma, wenn man sich seines Verstandes bedient. Aber allen immer nach dem Mund zu reden nur weil die Mehrheit auch so verfährt ist falsch. Wenn alle von einer Brücke springen, springst du dann hinterher nur weil es alle machen? Muss doch richtig sein?! Oder etwa nicht? Gerade wir hier in Deutschland sollten diese Lektion doch schon längst gelernt haben, möchte man meinen. Ich bin fassungslos über die Naivität und mit welcher Gutgläubigkeit wir uns wieder mit rasantem Tempo auf eine Diktatur zubewegen. Wie heißt es doch so schön? Wer nicht aus der Geschichte lernt, ist dazu verdammt sie zu wiederholen! Ich frage mich aber allen Ernstes wie viele Wiederholungen wir noch benötigen? Irgendwann ist Schicht im Schacht!


----------



## Mahoy (15. Januar 2021)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Fakt ist,


Wäre es zu viel verlangt, diesen angeblichen "Fakt" zu untermauern?



Xzellenz schrieb:


> dass hinter offiziellen Darstellungen oftmals irgendwelche Interessen stehen.


Und hinter inoffiziellen Darstellungen nicht?



Xzellenz schrieb:


> Oftmals schreien Leute überall VT wenn es sie in ihrem eigenen Weltbild erschüttert.


Es basteln sich allerdings auch viele Menschen eine VT, wenn die Realität partout nicht mit ihrem vorgefassten Weltbild übereinstimmen will.



Xzellenz schrieb:


> benutzt euren Verstand, recherchiert selbst, forscht und denkt nach bei dem was man euch vorsetzt.


Darin stimmen wir alle überein, denke ich.

Dem Normalbürger stehen selten alle Informationen zur Verfügung, aber der mündige und von Bildung hoffentlich nicht allzu unbeleckte Bürger kann zumindest alle zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen sammeln, deren Herkunft nachvollziehen, offensichtlich falsche und/oder widersprüchliche filtern und den Rest deduktiv bzw. heuristisch auswerten - und das alles geschieht irgendwann sogar intuitiv.

Unglücklicherweise gibt es genug Menschen, die diese Option nicht haben. Wer nicht die erforderliche Bildung erworben und kein methodisches Vorgehen gelernt hat, ist auf Vertrauen angewiesen. Und das bedeutet in einer Welt voller Partikularinteressen, dass zumindest den zuverlässigsten unter den niemals 100%ig zuverlässigen Quellen folgen sollten.
Das tun sie aber nicht. Weil ihnen die Verstandesebene ungewohnt ist, folgen sie Quellen, von denen sie auf Gefühlsebene angesprochen werden. Fühlen kann man von der Wiege an, das Denken muss man lernen.


----------



## Albatros1 (15. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gilt: Was sich mit Inkompetenz, Kompetenzgerangel und Pech hinlänglich erklären lässt, ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Verschwörung.


Hm, das kann man hinterher zwar so sagen, ist relativ oft aber verdächtig.
Sind die Preisabsprachen von Unternehmen zu Lasten der Kunden in Deutschland eine Verschwörung?
Absprachen von Großkunden und Banken zur Geldwäsche oder Steuerhinterziehung?
Zusammenarbeit von verschiedenen Geheimdiensten um eine Regierung zu stürzen?
Provokateure um politische Gegner zu diskreditieren?
Dinge die im Geheimen zu Lasten Dritter ablaufen und unter mehreren Beteiligten einvernehmlich beschlossen werden? Kann man als Kriminalität aber auch unter Verschwörung abheften.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Unglücklicherweise gibt es genug Menschen, die diese Option nicht haben.


Das ist sicher richtig, wobei der Hauptgrund die Bequemlichkeit und geistige Flexibilität ist. Für vieles ist nicht gerade ein hoher Bildungsstand notwendig.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2021)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Oftmals schreien Leute überall VT wenn es sie in ihrem eigenen Weltbild erschüttert. Sie wollen es einfach nicht wahrhaben und deswegen haben viele Menschen auch diesen Beißreflex, wenn es um Kritik und Skepsis geht, bspw. aktuell sieht man das sehr häufig. Viele Menschen können sich einfach nicht eingestehen, dass sie im Unrecht sind und das ihre Werte und ihr Weltbild auf Lügen basieren. Das Ganze hat auch psychologische Komponenten. Fakt ist und ohne dass sich jetzt jemand angesprochen fühlen muss, dass die Mehrheit der Menschen dumm sind. Es gibt sogar Studien die das beweisen, dass der IQ bei der durchschnittlichen Bevölkerung in den letzten Jahrzehnten immer weiter gesunken ist. Wenn ich mir heutzutage die Jugendlichen anschaue, sind viele davon einfach nur strohdoof und total unmündig. Je dümmer eine Bevölkerung eines Landes ist, desto leichter hat die Regierung die Kontrolle über sie.


Der IQ ist in den vorigen Jahrzehnten durch den Flynn-Effekt angestiegen . Obwohl die Menschen ja nicht intelligenter sind als die Menschen vor noch 100 Jahren. Und ich glaube auch nicht das die jungen Menschen heutzutage dümmer sind.
Das kann man pauschal gar nicht sagen.


Xzellenz schrieb:


> Und bevor mich hier jemand kritisiert oder direkt in eine Schublade steckt, was ja ohnehin schon viele getan haben (ja ich weiß Bescheid ), benutzt euren Verstand, recherchiert selbst, forscht und denkt nach bei dem was man euch vorsetzt. Jetzt werden viele behaupten, dass sie das auch tun. Nein, tut ihr nicht! Ihr übernehmt immer nur die Meinung des Mainstreams und nennt sie "Qualitätsmedien". Es ist keine Eigenrecherche wenn du im Ersten die Tagesschau guckst und dann bei spiegel.de einen Artikel zu einem Thema findest den du über Google gesucht hast! Wer sagt denn überhaupt das sie Qualität liefern? Wer sagt, dass eine kleine Zeitung, die eine kritische Berichterstattung vorzieht, gleich einer Verschwörung anheim hängt? Es sind in den letzten Jahrzehnten mehr als genug Fälle öffentlich geworden, wo die "Qualitätsmedien" nachweislich gelogen haben. Trotzdem glaubt ihnen weiterhin ein Großteil der Menschen. Es gibt genauso auch "alternative Medien" die Verschwörungstheorien ausnutzen, um empfängliche Leute die sich den ganzen Tag mit sowas beschäftigen und die völlig auf Irrwegen unterwegs sind, finanziell auszunutzen. Sowas gibts natürlich auch oder nachweislich(!) Rechtsradikale die damit ihre Agenda pushen.


Ich kenne Menschen welche die "Mainstream-Medien" oder "Lügenpresse" konsequent ablehnen und sich nur noch auf komischen Seiten rumtreiben. Und sich dubiose YT-Videos reinziehen.
Die meinen von sich selber aufgewacht zu sein. Da merkt man aber nicht viel von weil sie in Wirklichkeit in ihrer Blase leben.


----------



## Poulton (15. Januar 2021)

Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> Grad in der IT gibt es doch haufenweise Betriebe mit Schwerpunkt Forschung, die werden da nicht auf Wikipedia und seinen teilweise hochseriösen Quellen bauen.


In der IT führt man es unverzüglich und ohne nachdenken am scharfen/produktiven System aus. Ganz genau.


----------



## Albatros1 (15. Januar 2021)

Wenn ich mal den Begriff Verschwörung per Definition nehme ist die Welt voll davon. Was man davon als banale Kriminalität abzieht ist sicher willkürlich bzw im jeweiligen Rechtssystem verschieden gehandhabt.


Poulton schrieb:


> In der IT führt man es unverzüglich und ohne nachdenken am scharfen/produktiven System aus. Ganz genau.


Da gibts schon Milliarden Leidtragende. Lach, den Eindruck habe ich öfter.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Januar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Sind die Preisabsprachen von Unternehmen zu Lasten der Kunden in Deutschland eine Verschwörung?
> Absprachen von Großkunden und Banken zur Geldwäsche oder Steuerhinterziehung?
> Zusammenarbeit von verschiedenen Geheimdiensten um eine Regierung zu stürzen?
> Provokateure um politische Gegner zu diskreditieren?
> Dinge die im Geheimen zu Lasten Dritter ablaufen und unter mehreren Beteiligten einvernehmlich beschlossen werden? Kann man als Kriminalität aber auch unter Verschwörung abheften.


Eine Verschwörung ist jede Absprache von mindestens zwei Personen zum Schaden mindestens einer oder mehrerer dritter Personen. Es gibt allerdings nicht "die" Verschwörung. Tatsächliche Verschwörungen haben ein nachvollziehbaren und klar umrissenen Ziel, welches sich mit den dafür angewandten Mitteln und Handlungen in einem logischen Zusammenhang setzen lässt.

Das Wesen von Verschwörungstheoretikern ist, dass sie von der kriminalistischen Methodik der Erfassung von Motiv, Gelegenheit, Möglichkeit und Täter/n abweichen. Da kann eines oder sogar alles fehlen, ihre "Theorie" steht trotzdem felsenfest und Lücken werden mit dem Umfang der Verschwörung und/oder weiteren ergänzenden Verschwörungen geschlossen.

Das kann man zuverlässig mit jeder beliebigen Verschwörungstheorie durchspielen. Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Wesen von Verschwörungstheoretikern ist, dass sie von der kriminalistischen Methodik der Erfassung von Motiv, Gelegenheit, Möglichkeit und Täter/n abweichen. Da kann eines oder sogar alles fehlen, ihre "Theorie" steht trotzdem felsenfest und Lücken werden mit dem Umfang der Verschwörung und/oder weiteren ergänzenden Verschwörungen geschlossen.


Ich halte sie für sehr gefährlich da sich ihre Theorien bei oberflächlicher Betrachtung durchaus schlüssig anhören.
Und sie bewußt die Wahrheit leugnen und Menschen manipulieren.
Fachleute können sie aber meistens in wenigen Punkten widerlegen.
Doch normale Menschen, welche auch noch empfänglich dafür sind, finden solche "Theorien" anziehend.
Alle haben wohl gemeinsam das sie sich für  besonders schlau und kritisch halten. Für etwas besonderes.
Der Teil der Menschen welcher "aufgewacht" ist.


----------



## Albatros1 (15. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Eine Verschwörung ist jede Absprache von mindestens zwei Personen zum Schaden mindestens einer oder mehrerer dritter Personen. Es gibt allerdings nicht "die" Verschwörung. Tatsächliche Verschwörungen haben ein nachvollziehbaren und klar umrissenen Ziel, welches sich mit den dafür angewandten Mitteln und Handlungen in einem logischen Zusammenhang setzen lässt.
> 
> Das Wesen von Verschwörungstheoretikern ist, dass sie von der kriminalistischen Methodik der Erfassung von Motiv, Gelegenheit, Möglichkeit und Täter/n abweichen. Da kann eines oder sogar alles fehlen, ihre "Theorie" steht trotzdem felsenfest und Lücken werden mit dem Umfang der Verschwörung und/oder weiteren ergänzenden Verschwörungen geschlossen.
> 
> Das kann man zuverlässig mit jeder beliebigen Verschwörungstheorie durchspielen. Einfach mal ausprobieren.


nach deiner Definition gibt es also eine große Anzahl an Machenschaften die man als Verschwörung bezeichnen kann.
Der Begriff ist mittlerweile allerdings verbrannt, da man ihn mit irrsinnigen Theorien besetzt hat um generell Verschwörungenen ins Reich der Märchen zu versetzen.
Irrlehren sind nicht Bestandteil von Verschwörungstheorien, da sie in keinster Weise glaubhaft unterfüttert sind. Eine Theorie ist nicht die Bezeichnung für etwas unerklärliches.
Unsinnige "Theorien" sind eher Hypothesen, meist nur Ideen mit vielen Ungereimtheiten bzw Falschannahmen.
Es gibt jedoch viele Verschwöhrungstheorien die durchaus mit Fakten unterfüttert sind die Klärungsbedarf haben. Die Verweigerung der Klärung erhärtet oft die Theorie.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Januar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> nach deiner Definition gibt es also eine große Anzahl an Machenschaften die man als Verschwörung bezeichnen kann.
> Der Begriff ist mittlerweile allerdings verbrannt, da man ihn mit irrsinnigen Theorien besetzt hat um generell Verschwörungenen ins Reich der Märchen zu versetzen.


Tatsächlich sind Verschwörungen sehr häufig. Die meisten davon sind allerdings von rein kriminalistisch-juristischem Interesse, häufig unglaublich banal - und damit wiederum nicht das, was Verschwörungstheoretiker bewegt. Da muss schon etwas Sensation und Glamour dabei sein.

Wenn beispielsweise Ermittler Verschwörung zu einem Verbrechen vermuten, entwickeln sie natürlich auch ein paar Theorien, die sie dann auf Plausibilität abklopfen können. Aber dafür brauchen sie dann eben doch mindestens zwei, besser sogar drei Elemente von Motiv, Gelegenheit, Möglichkeit und Tätern und schauen dann, ob diese zu einer Verschwörung führen. Dazu gehört insbesondere die Frage, ob die mutmaßlichen Täter überhaupt im Einvernehmen standen bzw. stehen.

Die Prämisse von Verschwörungstheoretikern hingegen ist, dass die Verschwörung _auf jeden Fall_ existiert und dann wird der Rest zusammengesucht und, wenn nicht auffindbar, dazu passend konstruiert.
Dass Verschwörungstheoretiker an eine ihrer "Theorien" (korrekter wäre "Phantastereien")  mit der Absicht herangehen, diese zu verwerfen, hat man noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (15. Januar 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> In der IT führt man es unverzüglich und ohne nachdenken am scharfen/produktiven System aus. Ganz genau.


Das bestätigt den Eindruck, den ich von unseren Systemadmins auf der Arbeit habe mal wieder  War an der Uni nicht anders. Frage mich wo die fähigen Leute alle stecken.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Prämisse von Verschwörungstheoretikern hingegen ist, dass die Verschwörung _auf jeden Fall_ existiert und dann wird der Rest zusammengesucht und, wenn nicht auffindbar, dazu passend konstruiert.


Ich habe schon welche im Internet erlebt die meinten schlauer als Einstein zu sein.
Die haben ihre "Theorien" bis ins kleinste Detail konstruiert und meinten die RT widerlegen zu können.
Für den Laien hat sich das alles plausibel angehört. Nur Fachleute konnten das widerlegen.


----------



## pizzazz (15. Januar 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ok das einige Unibibliotheken sowas schon anbieten wusste ich nicht. Das macht dann natürlich schon Sinn. wie funktioniert denn das mit den Ausleihen? Sind die Dateien dann nur zeitlich begrenzt zu öffnen, oder wie muss man sich das rechtemäßig vorstellen?


- Aus Sicht der Konsumenten so: Leih aus, konvertiere, gebe weiter und habe solange was davon, wie du willst.
- Aus Sicht derjenigen Autoren, die umfassendere Werke schreiben und Einnahmen für ihren Aufwand benötigen, bislang also gar nicht.
- Aus Sicht derjenigen Autoren, die nur schreiben, um ihren epeen via Veröffentlichungsahlen zu verlängern, ist die Welt jetzt schon in Ordnung.
Hierzu gabs ja schon Aussagen in einem Thread: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-verlage-klage-gewinnen.569943/#post-10337638


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Steht bei euch nicht-Universitätsangehörigen der Zugang zu so etwas offen? (Falls ja: Link)
> Ich kenne es schon, aus rein urheberrechtlichen Gründen, so, dass nur registrierte Studenten und Lehrpersonal nach Login den virtuellen Bestand nutzen können (der auch erst einmal vollumfänglich vorliegen muss...). Normalsterbliche, die einem universitätsfremden Job nachgehen, haben keinen Zugang, es sei denn sie begeben sich physisch hin und nutzen den Präsenzbestand. (Und auch nur den. Geschlossenes Magazin ist ebenfalls außen vor.)


Das ist je nach Hochschule unterschiedlich. Da öffentliche Hochschulen nunmal staatlich (bzw. "ländlich") finanziert sind und die Umwandlung in Stiftungen sich noch nicht durchgesetzt hat, sind die Bibliotheken meist noch jedermann zugänglich. Einmal muss man aber mindestens physisch vorstellig werden, um sich anzumelden.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2021)

Das Thema Zugang ist mittlerweile geklärt @DAU_0815 begeht effektiv Betrug indem er sich weiter als Student ausgibt. Als Normalsterbliche kommt man offiziell leider in keines der Online Angebote ohne es selbst zu kaufen. Springer will z.B. 80€ pro Monat pro Themenbereich (z.B. Technik).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2021)

Ihr fangt jetzt nicht ernsthaft an, in einem Thread über Wikipedia eine Sammlung sämtlicher besonders kruder Unwahrheiten, die jede einzelne schon zur Schließung von mindestens einem, oft mehreren Thread geführt haben, auf einmal "richtigstellen" zu wollen? 




DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Frage, stimmt, das darf gar nicht jeder. Einen Ausweis zur Bibliothek bekommt jeder, ob dann aber auch der Zugang zur Onlinebibliothek gewährt wird, weiß ich nicht. Ich bin nicht mehr eingeschrieben, kann aber über meine uralte Matrikelnummer immer noch alles machen. Gute Frage. Ich habe immer noch meine Institutsschlüssel und von da 24h Zugriff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube in Kiel bekam man den Ausweis nur bei Nachweis einer Immatrikulation oder Anstellung und er war nach der Exmatrikulation auch nicht mehr gültig. Das Login-System hat ihn auf alle Fälle nicht mehr akzeptiert. Wäre ja auch reichlich merkwürdig, wenn eine Bibliothek absolut jedem freien Zugang zu kommerziell vertriebenen Inhalten gewähren würde. Früher hat man das Napster, Megaupload oder kino.to genannt, heute "Uni-Bib"? Springer und Nature sind kein Bisschen weniger bluthundig, wenn es um die Einhaltung der Lizenzen geht, als Universal oder Sony.




Leonidas_I schrieb:


> 20 oder 30 Artikel später schaut man dann auf die Uhr und stellt fest, dass der Wecker gleich klingelt.



Und genau das ist mir in einer physischen Bücherei, wo man "noch andere Bücher entdeckt, wegen denen man gar nicht gekommen ist" noch nie passiert  .



Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> Danke für das Fallbeispiel, denn der Artikel über Tigerhaie ist wirklich katastrophal!
> 5 Subthemen haben keinen einzigen Quellenverweis und dort wo Quellenverweise sind, wurden diese ziemlich schlecht eingearbeitet und interpretiert. Das ist auf dem Niveau einer Bio-Facharbeit 9. Klasse Note 3-4.



Der primäre Quellenverweis ist ein Fachbuch, dass alle die in den nicht mit Verweislinks versehenen Abschnitten behandelten Themen umfasst. Inhaltlich finde ich spontan keine groben Schnitzer und da Schularbeiten für gewöhnlich nur eine Quellenliste, aber keine wissenschaftliche Zitierweise verlangen, könnte man durchaus eine 2 vergeben.
Klar ginge es auch besser - da reicht ein Klick auf "English" am linken Rand.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn die 3. Welt besser aufgestellt wäre, wenn Menschen in Industrienationen freiwillig verblöden, müsste es dort schon jetzt richtig spitze sein.



Du vergisst, wo die 3. Welt angefangen hat und es die meisten Menschen in Industrienationen immer noch schaffen, 70 Jahre und länger zu überleben. Insgesamt betrachtet haben sich die Lebensbedingungen aber in der 3. Welt merklich verbessert, während die Verblödung in Deutschland ....




Mahoy schrieb:


> Wäre es zu viel verlangt, diesen angeblichen "Fakt" zu untermauern?



Also dass nichts ohne Interesse geschieht, würde ich auch ohne Quellnachweis als Beobachtung gelten lassen. Meist stecken sogar mehrere dahinter. Im Falle von öffentlichen Darstellungen ist Idealerweise Informationsvermittlung das Primärinteresse. Bei Sugestivformulierungen in Online-Foren geht es dagegen meist Diffamierung, die laut Forenregeln mit Auszeiten geahndet wird.
Just sayin'
Ohne Hintergedanken


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (15. Januar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube in Kiel bekam man den Ausweis nur bei Nachweis einer Immatrikulation oder Anstellung und er war nach der Exmatrikulation auch nicht mehr gültig. Das Login-System hat ihn auf alle Fälle nicht mehr akzeptiert. Wäre ja auch reichlich merkwürdig, wenn eine Bibliothek absolut jedem freien Zugang zu kommerziell vertriebenen Inhalten gewähren würde. Früher hat man das Napster, Megaupload oder kino.to genannt, heute "Uni-Bib"? Springer und Nature sind kein Bisschen weniger bluthundig, wenn es um die Einhaltung der Lizenzen geht, als Universal oder Sony.


In Bochum (und damit auch in Essen, Duisburg und Dortmund) komme ich selbst nach mehreren Jahren noch mit meinen Studi-Logindaten ins Netz dort. Eine Karte brauche ich dafür gar nicht. Hab es grad noch mal interessenshalber zuhause getestet: ich kann mir immer noch einen VPN fürs Uninetz einrichten und hab direkt Zugriff. Mir kam das sowieso schon immer sehr spanisch vor, dass ich mal eben so Tausende an umfangreichen Arbeiten als PDF ziehen und wenn ich wollte einfach vervielfältigen und verkaufen kann. Hatten im VPN damals auch ein Schattennetzwerk, da war piratierte Literatur aber wohl noch das harmloseste was getauscht wurde.
Lustig ist allerdings, dass meine Logindaten als Mitarbeiter gelöscht wurden. Irgendwer ist da ganz schön nachlässig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der primäre Quellenverweis ist ein Fachbuch, dass alle die in den nicht mit Verweislinks versehenen Abschnitten behandelten Themen umfasst. Inhaltlich finde ich spontan keine groben Schnitzer und da Schularbeiten für gewöhnlich nur eine Quellenliste, aber keine wissenschaftliche Zitierweise verlangen, könnte man durchaus eine 2 vergeben.


Naja wirklich wissenschaftlich zitieren tut Wiki ja auch nicht. Die ganze Arbeit auf einer Quelle aufzubauen war auch in der Schule nicht drin, außerdem ist mir das Geschriebe dort bis auf den letzten Absatz wirklich viel zu dürftig (den hat garantiert jemand anders geschrieben) sowie sprachlich nicht gerade schick und das sag ich mit NRW Abi ^^
Die Qualitätskontrolle scheint im englischsprachlichen Wiki deutlich weiter voran geschritten zu sein. Mich würd sowieso mal interessieren, wie viele Menschen eigentlich aktiv zu welchem Anteil am deutschen Wiki mitschreiben.


Edit: Bin auf der Suche nach ner Autorenstatistik jetzt auch darauf gestoßen:




__





						t3n  – digital pioneers | Das Magazin für digitales Business
					

News + Artikel für die digitale Wirtschaft. Das führende deutschsprachige Medium rund um die Themen eBusiness, Zukunftstechnologien und digitales Arbeiten.




					t3n.de
				



Der lässt nen Bot für sich Ghostwriten. Na das ist doch mal Qualität!


----------



## Don-71 (15. Januar 2021)

Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> Die ganze Arbeit auf einer Quelle aufzubauen war auch in der Schule nicht drin,


Es gibt aber gewisse "Dinge"/ Themen, da gibt es nur ein einziges wirkliches Fachbuch, das auf Primärquellen aufbaut, alles andere was in anderer Literatur zitiert wird, ist schlicht und einfach nach Primärquellen falsch.

Ich habe so einen Fall, im Bereich Militärtechnik, dabei dreht es sich um ein Vorserien/Prototypenflugzeug (Focke-Wulf 187) und das einzige faktisch richtige Buch zu diesem Flugzeug hat Dietmar Hermann geschrieben, der nachgewiesenermaßen Zugang zum Focke Wulf Archiv hat und sein Buch auf zitierten Primärquellen aufbaut.
Die Aussagen passen aber nicht zur übrigen "Sekundärliteratur" und anscheinend passen sie auch einigen Moderatoren oder Autoren nicht, deshalb werden die Aussagen immer wieder revidiert, auch wenn man neben dem Buch, noch die Primärquellen angibt, die im Literturverzeichnis vorhanden sind.

Manchmal ist es so eine Krux mit den "Quellen".


----------



## Mahoy (16. Januar 2021)

Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> Der lässt nen Bot für sich Ghostwriten. Na das ist doch mal Qualität!


Na ja, ich halte das für in Ordnung, so lange damit erst einmal Platzhalter-Artikel zu neuen Themen angelegt werden, welche nur nicht diskussionswürdige Randdaten enthalten. Ist ja auch nicht so, dass er seine Einträge bezahlt bekäme.

Und wenn ich die "Oh, da steht ja noch nicht viel und dazu weiß ich ja auch was!"-Mentalität vieler Wikipedia-Nutzer berücksichtige, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass etliche dieser Skelett-Artikel von Anderen mit Fleisch gefüllt werden. 

Und selbst wenn nicht, wem schadet's? Auch ein Eintrag mit rudimentären Informationen hat immer noch mehr Inhalt als gar kein Eintrag.


----------



## Xzellenz (16. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der IQ ist in den vorigen Jahrzehnten durch den Flynn-Effekt angestiegen . Obwohl die Menschen ja nicht intelligenter sind als die Menschen vor noch 100 Jahren. Und ich glaube auch nicht das die jungen Menschen heutzutage dümmer sind.
> Das kann man pauschal gar nicht sagen.


Naja, nach kurzer Recherche zum Flynn-Effekt ergeben sich da jetzt widersprüchliche Aussagen, wobei der Trend trotzdem dahin geht, dass der IQ abnimmt. Flynn hat das ja sogar selbst vor wenigen Jahren gesagt. Wobei die Gründe nicht ganz klar messbar sind. Je nachdem welchen Studien man jetzt traut, kann man da selbst vielleicht aber einen Trend beobachten, wenn man sich bspw. die Unterhaltungsindustrie ansieht. Serien, Filme, Videospiele oder Musik(videos) - die Qualität nimmt stetig ab, sowie die Komplexität und man spricht eher die reinen Instinkte an als den Intellekt. Mit Qualität meine ich nicht die Effekte, sondern generell den Plot, Charaktere usw. Ich denke schon, dass man dort auf jeden Fall einen Trend erkennen kann und das schon seit vielen Jahren. Ohne jetzt detailliert in dieses Thema einzusteigen, aber alleine schon, dass es Wissenschaftler gibt, die mehr als 70 Geschlechter für wissenschaftlich belegbar halten anstatt zwei, so wie es biologisch faktisch unumstößlich ist, nur damit sich ein paar geistig Verwirrte in dieser Welt zurechtfinden, finde ich mehr als bedenklich. Und sowas wird seit Jahren an (Elite-)Universitäten gelehrt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne Menschen welche die "Mainstream-Medien" oder "Lügenpresse" konsequent ablehnen und sich nur noch auf komischen Seiten rumtreiben. Und sich dubiose YT-Videos reinziehen.
> Die meinen von sich selber aufgewacht zu sein. Da merkt man aber nicht viel von weil sie in Wirklichkeit in ihrer Blase leben.


Da hast du durchaus Recht, aber es gibt genauso das gleiche Phänomen auf der anderen Seite. Menschen die nichts anderes als die Mainstreammeinung akzeptieren und sich einem Diskurs völlig verweigern. Und was sind für dich dubiose YT-Videos? Videos von Leuten die du nicht kennst mit Meinungen die du nicht teilst? Nur weil eine gewisse Professionalität fehlt, z. B. bei der Aufmachung von alternativen Medien (da stecken halt keine drölfzig Millionen Zwangsgebühren hinter) die eine alternative Sichtweise auf ein Thema haben, muss das ja nicht automatisch heißen das es falsch ist. Es gibt durchaus auch seriöse alternative Medien, die recherchieren und sich auf Quellen stützen. Das man jetzt nicht unbedingt dem YT-Kanal "ReptiloidsWillKILLusALL23" mit zig Videos zum Thema Flacherde Glauben schenkt, ist jetzt nicht unbedingt ungewöhnlich 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ihr fangt jetzt nicht ernsthaft an, in einem Thread über Wikipedia eine Sammlung sämtlicher besonders kruder Unwahrheiten, die jede einzelne schon zur Schließung von mindestens einem, oft mehreren Thread geführt haben, auf einmal "richtigstellen" zu wollen?


Krude! Mein Lieblingswort in letzter Zeit. Es sind keine Verschwörungstheorien, sondern _krude_ Verschwörungstheorien


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2021)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Serien, Filme, Videospiele oder Musik(videos) - die Qualität nimmt stetig ab, sowie die Komplexität und man spricht eher die reinen Instinkte an als den Intellekt. Mit Qualität meine ich nicht die Effekte, sondern generell den Plot, Charaktere usw. Ich denke schon, dass man dort auf jeden Fall einen Trend erkennen kann und das schon seit vielen Jahren.


Kann man nicht pauschal sagen denke ich. Und wenn man mal überlegt wie simpel die Videospiele in den 80´ern und 90´ern größtenteils waren, wenn man danach geht müssten ja alle total dumm gewesen sein.


Xzellenz schrieb:


> Und was sind für dich dubiose YT-Videos? Videos von Leuten die du nicht kennst mit Meinungen die du nicht teilst? Nur weil eine gewisse Professionalität fehlt, z. B. bei der Aufmachung von alternativen Medien (da stecken halt keine drölfzig Millionen Zwangsgebühren hinter) die eine alternative Sichtweise auf ein Thema haben, muss das ja nicht automatisch heißen das es falsch ist.


Ich könnte ein paar Beispiele nennen, aber dann sind wir wieder beim Thema Corona und das möchte ich eigentlich hier vermeiden. Bzw. das wird von der Moderation nicht gerne gesehen, da es öfter  im Forum deswegen zu Streitigkeiten gekommen ist.


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (16. Januar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gibt aber gewisse "Dinge"/ Themen, da gibt es nur ein einziges wirkliches Fachbuch, das auf Primärquellen aufbaut, alles andere was in anderer Literatur zitiert wird, ist schlicht und einfach nach Primärquellen falsch.


Das mag sicherlich sein, aber zu Haien gibt es garantiert mehr als eine Quelle, diese zB.: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H0Oa7jzsqOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 (bin ich eigentlich ein VT, wenn ich Youtubelinks als Quellen nutze? )



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Aussagen passen aber nicht zur übrigen "Sekundärliteratur" und anscheinend passen sie auch einigen Moderatoren oder Autoren nicht, deshalb werden die Aussagen immer wieder revidiert, auch wenn man neben dem Buch, noch die Primärquellen angibt, die im Literturverzeichnis vorhanden sind.


Womit wir wieder beim strukturellen Vorwurf der Wikipedia sind. Das Problem existiert da so weit ich mich erinner seit etlichen Jahren und nix wird dagegen getan. Ist nicht nur unschön für die Perspektiven, in 10 Jahren werden Wikipedia auch die ersten Autoren wegsterben. Wenn man sich weiter den Nachwuchs vergrault, stirbt die Seite damit.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wenn ich die "Oh, da steht ja noch nicht viel und dazu weiß ich ja auch was!"-Mentalität vieler Wikipedia-Nutzer berücksichtige, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass etliche dieser Skelett-Artikel von Anderen mit Fleisch gefüllt werden.
> 
> Und selbst wenn nicht, wem schadet's? Auch ein Eintrag mit rudimentären Informationen hat immer noch mehr Inhalt als gar kein Eintrag.


Dabei entsteht ein recht elementares Problem: Die Qualitätskontrolle bleibt völlig aus. Da setzt ein Bot irgendwelche Daten zusammen, der nächste User schreibt dann einfach was hinzu ohne das vorher Geschriebene auf seine Korrektheit zu überprüfen und wieder ein anderer übersetzt das alles ins Englische und von da aus geht es dann so weiter. Und so hast du dann etliche, eigentlich falsche Artikel in zig Sprachen, die aber ewig so stehen bleiben werden, weil sie durchs System fallen.


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2021)

Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> Dabei entsteht ein recht elementares Problem: Die Qualitätskontrolle bleibt völlig aus. Da setzt ein Bot irgendwelche Daten zusammen, der nächste User schreibt dann einfach was hinzu ohne das vorher Geschriebene auf seine Korrektheit zu überprüfen und wieder ein anderer übersetzt das alles ins Englische und von da aus geht es dann so weiter. Und so hast du dann etliche, eigentlich falsche Artikel in zig Sprachen, die aber ewig so stehen bleiben werden, weil sie durchs System fallen.


Das mit den Bots betrifft meines Wissens aber hauptsächlich die schwedischsprachige Wikipedia-Seite: Schwedischsprachige Wikipedia


----------



## Mahoy (16. Januar 2021)

Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> Dabei entsteht ein recht elementares Problem: Die Qualitätskontrolle bleibt völlig aus. Da setzt ein Bot irgendwelche Daten zusammen, der nächste User schreibt dann einfach was hinzu ohne das vorher Geschriebene auf seine Korrektheit zu überprüfen und wieder ein anderer übersetzt das alles ins Englische und von da aus geht es dann so weiter. Und so hast du dann etliche, eigentlich falsche Artikel in zig Sprachen, die aber ewig so stehen bleiben werden, weil sie durchs System fallen.


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, generieren die Bots nichts, was man auf Qualität kontrollieren müsste - wohl aber auf Übereinstimmung. Eine falsche Einwohnerzahl für obskure Örtchen auf den Philippinen wäre verkraftbar, denn die Zahl der "Betroffenen" ist sehr überschaubar und eine Korrektur ist einfach. Bei Volltexten mit komplexen, verknüpften Beschreibungen oder gar Bewertungen sähe es schon anders aus.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (17. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe gestern eine interessante Doku über Wikipedia im Ersten gesehen: Video: Das Wikipedia Versprechen
> Dort wurde Wikipedia aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln betrachtet und auch kritisch unter die Lupe genommen.
> ...


Wikipedia und andere Wiki-Ableger sind für mich die erste Anlaufstelle für grundlegende Infos.

Wenn bei manchen Themengebieten vertieftes Wissen nötig ist, kaufe ich mir die entsprechenden Bücher.



DOcean schrieb:


> z.B. scheint die Wiki hauptsächlich weiß und männlich zu sein



Soweit ich mich an die Anmeldung erinnere, muss man weder sein Geschlecht,
seine Herkunft, oder seinen richtigen Namen angeben.

Scheint also nicht an Wikipedia selbst zu liegen, wenn der Frauenanteil niedrig ist.

Und was das "weiß" betrifft: In der deutschen- und "boarischen" (bay. Dialekte) Wikipedia zB. sicher,
aber in anderen Ländern und Regionen nicht.

"Wir" stellen hier aber auch die Bevölkerungsmehrheit,  daher ist das völlig normal.


----------



## DOcean (17. Januar 2021)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich an die Anmeldung erinnere, muss man weder sein Geschlecht,
> seine Herkunft, oder seinen richtigen Namen angeben.
> 
> Scheint also nicht an Wikipedia selbst zu liegen, wenn der Frauenanteil niedrig ist.
> ...


@Frauen
Sobald du substantiell an Artikeln mitarbeiten willst, "musst" du faktisch diese Daten preisgeben, sonst nehmen die "großen" Autoren dich einfach nicht für voll...

jein, es ist wohl so das die männlichen Autoren vorallem bei MINT Themen gerne den großen Macker raushängen lassen und damit Frauen "abschrecken"
Daher liegt es nicht direkt an Wikipedia selbst, aber tendiell an den Umgangsformen die dort herrschen

@weiß und männlich
Ist auch in den USA/GB so, der Großteil der Artikel von weißen Männer knapp über 40 geschrieben wird, und die Verteilung der Autoren nicht der Bevölkerung entspricht und zwar mit deutlichem Abstand


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2021)

Afaik hat Wikipedia auch Nachwuchsprobleme bei den Autoren. Das liegt z.T. natürlich an der Kultur dort, aber bedeutet halt auch dass ein erheblicher Teil der fleißigeren Autoren schon lange dabei ist. Und wer war typischerweise vor 15-20 Jahren online und wollte sein (Fach-)Wissen weitergeben? Eher besserverdienende, technikafine Personen. Das sind in unserer Gesellschaft weiterhin Männer ohne Migrationshintergrund, in den USA Männer die im Beruf keinen rassistischen Benachteiligungen ausgesetzt sind. Mir wäre aber nicht bekannt, dass Wikipedia über die allgemein wirkenden Benachteiligungen in der Gesamtbevölkerung hinaus selbst noch einmal diskriminiert. Es gibt halt nur keine Gegendiskriminierung um "weiße alte Männer" rauszuekeln.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Januar 2021)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Das ist halt das Dilemma, wenn man sich seines Verstandes bedient. Aber allen immer nach dem Mund zu reden nur weil die Mehrheit auch so verfährt ist falsch.


Die meisten haben halt Angst vor der sozialen Erpressung. Du wirst ja ausgeschlossen, wenn du was anderes sagst und Diskussion sind halt Arbeit. Es gibt halt oft kein Diskussions Ergebnis welches greift, weil keiner weiß wie es ist. Ich handel halt immer nach meinem Verstand und Logik und lasse Sachen wie "Es ist einfach so" nicht gelten. Egal was es ist ob Arbeit etc. und fahre damit besser als jeder Konfrontation aus dem Weg zu gehen. 

Ob Informationen richtig oder falsch sind kann man schlecht beweisen ohne dabei gewsen zu sein. Es ist ja wie mit nem Slot, solange der Leer ist spricht keiner drüber. Wenn dieser aber gefüllt ist und kein anderer was sagt, wird das als komplette Warheit akzeptiert und sag ja nichts anderes sonst bist ja kein Teil der Gesellschaft. Leben kann ganz einfach sein...


----------



## Mahoy (18. Januar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt halt nur keine Gegendiskriminierung um "weiße alte Männer" rauszuekeln.


Was die Situation um so paradoxer macht: Die Autorenschaft von Wikipedia wird von "alten weißen Männern" dominiert, die Gegnerschaft scheinbar ebenso.

Ich will mich da nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber ich vermute, dass dafür die grundlegende Konkurrenz unter Herren besagter Altersgruppen (Platzhirschverhalten) verantwortlich ist, und/oder die Trennlinie eher entlang des Bildungsäquators verläuft.


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (18. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was die Situation um so paradoxer macht: Die Autorenschaft von Wikipedia wird von "alten weißen Männern" dominiert, die Gegnerschaft scheinbar ebenso.


Die Gegnerschaft besteht eher aus jungen weißen Männern und Frauen mit hohem Bildungsgrad denke ich, so sah es zumindest bei mir an der Uni immer aus. Paradox fande ich daran aber immer, dass viele über den Ist-Zustand gemeckert haben, aber niemand sich dann aktiv engagierte, um so dem Problem entgegen zu wirken.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Januar 2021)

Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> Die Gegnerschaft besteht eher aus jungen weißen Männern und Frauen mit hohem Bildungsgrad denke ich, so sah es zumindest bei mir an der Uni immer aus. Paradox fande ich daran aber immer, dass viele über den Ist-Zustand gemeckert haben, aber niemand sich dann aktiv engagierte, um so dem Problem entgegen zu wirken.


Es ist meines Erachtens nicht dasselbe, ob man sich über stark wechselhafte Qualität der Beiträge ärgert oder gegen das Konzept an sich ist, weil generell Probleme mit pluralistischer Wissensaggregation hat, weil man keine Weg sieht, dort Meinungshoheit zu erringen.
Da kommt aus deren Perspektive womöglich so ein "linksgrünversiffter" Besserwisser um die Ecke und greift an, was man doch so gerne als Fakt etablieren möchte. Hingegen lassen sich in geschlossenen Chats unter Gleichgesinnten oder in einschlägigen Channels "alternative Fakten" viel besser turbulieren, aber leider nicht im selben Maße mit mehrheitlicher Anerkennung manifestieren wie mit einem Wikipedia-Eintrag.

Die mangelnde Bereitschaft, dem Missstand abzuhelfen, ist wieder eine andere Baustelle, jedoch keine neue. Während meines ersten und zweiten Studiums war Wikipedia noch kein Ding, da regten sich Studierende über die verbesserungsfähige Katalogisierung der Bibliotheken/en auf, während Aufrufe zur Mitwirkung an selbiger eher spärliches Echo fanden.


----------



## Xzellenz (18. Januar 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die meisten haben halt Angst vor der sozialen Erpressung. Du wirst ja ausgeschlossen, wenn du was anderes sagst und Diskussion sind halt Arbeit.


Genauso verfahren Menschen die bereits in der Diktatur leben. Wie war das nochmal? Meinungsfreiheit in der Demokratie? Anscheinend ja nicht. Wer Missstände nicht mindestens benennt und darauf aufmerksam macht, macht sich aus meiner Sicht mitschuldig!


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es gibt halt oft kein Diskussions Ergebnis welches greift, weil keiner weiß wie es ist. Ich handel halt immer nach meinem Verstand und Logik und lasse Sachen wie "Es ist einfach so" nicht gelten. Egal was es ist ob Arbeit etc. und fahre damit besser als jeder Konfrontation aus dem Weg zu gehen.


Hört sich eher nach Duckmäuschen-Taktik an. Nicht auffallen, keine heiklen Themen ansprechen und allem unangenehmen aus dem Weg gehen. Nicht das du mich falsch verstehst, man muss nicht mit dem Megafon durch die Nachbarschaft laufen, aber man kann zumindest im Familien- und Freundeskreis darüber aufklären. Außer es gibt für dich nichts aufzuklären 


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ob Informationen richtig oder falsch sind kann man schlecht beweisen ohne dabei gewsen zu sein. Es ist ja wie mit nem Slot, solange der Leer ist spricht keiner drüber. Wenn dieser aber gefüllt ist und kein anderer was sagt, wird das als komplette Warheit akzeptiert und sag ja nichts anderes sonst bist ja kein Teil der Gesellschaft. Leben kann ganz einfach sein...


Man muss kein Professor sein um Widersprüche und Lügen zu erkennen. Erst wenn es einen selbst betrifft, fängt man an umzudenken, aber dann ist es oftmals zu spät.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Januar 2021)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Genauso verfahren Menschen die bereits in der Diktatur leben. Wie war das nochmal? Meinungsfreiheit in der Demokratie? Anscheinend ja nicht. Wer Missstände nicht mindestens benennt und darauf aufmerksam macht, macht sich aus meiner Sicht mitschuldig!


Du hast den Teil mit "Diskussion ist halt Arbeit" überlesen. Jeder kann und darf seine Meinung haben. Es besteht jedoch keinerlei Anspruch darauf, dass diese Meinung widerspruchslos akzeptiert wird.

Bedauerlicherweise ist es zudem so, dass sich Viele, die von Meinungsfreiheit reden, damit ausschließlich auf ihre eigene Meinung beziehen. Und wenn sie auf ihre Rechte pochen, ignorieren sie, dass auch andere Menschen gleichwertige Rechte haben und Kollisionen somit nicht auszuschließen sind.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Januar 2021)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> ört sich eher nach Duckmäuschen-Taktik an. Nicht auffallen, keine heiklen Themen ansprechen und allem unangenehmen aus dem Weg gehen. Nicht das du mich falsch verstehst, man muss nicht mit dem Megafon durch die Nachbarschaft laufen, aber man kann zumindest im Familien- und Freundeskreis darüber aufklären. Außer es gibt für dich nichts aufzuklären


Ich glaube Soziologen können so ein Verhalten besser erklären, die Leute nehmen halt fremde Meinungen an um Geld zu verdienen und labern andern nach dem Mund. In unserer Gesellschaft ist das leider normal, wegen den Überlebensinstinkt. Wir sind nicht das was wir in unsere Bücher schreiben und wir leben auch nicht so krass vom Mitelalter entfernt meine Meinung.


----------

